# Elite KURE



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

I see some cool stuff that meets the eye, but the specs are gonna turn some folks away or make em wanna keep their Rituals.


----------



## Dino757 (Jul 2, 2016)

Check out that limb stop!!!!


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks interesting. A little heavy at 31", I guess all the technology drives the weight up quickly. I'm loving my Rituals but they have my attention.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Interesting. Specs look ok to me but my understanding is there's only one hunting bow so if you like shorter ATA or longer ATA you're out of luck.

Tough to reach any other meaningful conclusions about this. The whole adjustment system needs explanation and will significant testing and reviews to validate how meaningful it will be.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

jmpk said:


> Looks interesting. A little heavy at 31", I guess all the technology drives the weight up quickly. I'm loving my Rituals but they have my attention.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Actually closer to 32". And yes, a bit heavy for sure. They are trying to compete with Mathews on bow weight. Wouldn't it be ironic if the new Mathews VXR 31.5 (similar specs except faster - partly because of 6" BH) comes in lighter than this one and elite take over top spot for boat anchor heavy bows. :mg:


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Fugly and heavy....not a good combo


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I knew that riser looked familiar- looks like an Athens Revelation riser.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

It looks nice, and I am sure it will shoot great, but I am not interested in those specs.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like the R35 is safe.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

It wouldn't surprise me if they release a longer ATA version at the ATA show.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

I guess if it doesnt shoot good u can use it as boat anchor.


----------



## montanacur (Sep 12, 2005)

That mass weight for such a small bow is fairly disappointing. The tuning aspect and new cams are really really neat though. Definitely some ground breaking technology that is going to make the industry take notice.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

dang, that's a heavy sucker for being under 32"! be better off weight wise just taping a portable press to the riser:wink: i'm sure it's a nice bow for lots of people, and is a nice looking bow.


----------



## chugg (Jul 4, 2015)

What’s up with the back of the riser by limb pockets? Adjustable pockets?


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

If that's all there is I am out. Interested to see how the technology works but it not on a platform I am currently interested in.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

so what does this bow offer in no press tuning capability? is it just the limb pocket to adjust? a rocking limb pocket?

when will the big companies copy APA? you can do EVERYTHING on an APA without a press, from adding a peep, timing cams, cam lean, etc.... there is no reason to have a press if you have an APA, and their system is so simple, and adds no weight or gadgets to the bow (besides the little keeper pin that is stored in the riser) that is what we need, a true no press bow you can work on in the woods if you needed to.

this elite seems to have cool features, but looks way over engineered... the opposite of "simple" 

kudos to the engineers behind it, cool concept, but there is a super simple, far more capable solution that does a lot more for being user friendly


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks interesting, its a bit heavy for sure, but if its well balanced and does not need much xtra weight than id be fine with the weight


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

dnv23 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if they release a longer ATA version at the ATA show.


37” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Predator said:


> Actually closer to 32". And yes, a bit heavy for sure. They are trying to compete with Mathews on bow weight. Wouldn't it be ironic if the new Mathews VXR 31.5 (similar specs except faster - partly because of 6" BH) comes in lighter than this one and elite take over top spot for boat anchor heavy bows. :mg:



Yep.. here you are again.. Don't worry.. they make "other" bows for people like you.. This thing is far to advanced for u anyway..


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Well, the leak is on...lol!


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

looks real nice to me.

I like lighter bows though


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

So, instead of the BT where you move the cam, it looks like you move the pocket to adjust center shot. I like the concept, so will be curious to mess with one in person.

The Kure looks like different size cams. Wonder why they went that route?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Perry24 said:


> So, instead of the BT where you move the cam, it looks like you move the pocket to adjust center shot. I like the concept, so will be curious to mess with one in person.
> 
> The Kure looks like different size cams. Wonder why they went that route?


the cams look very "crosscentric" to me


----------



## chugg (Jul 4, 2015)

Hmm. Dang. Everything looks adjustable. Limb pockets, cable rollers, and let off module. Adjust string path to grip and rest position easily. Microtune with cable tension. Set let off to desired position without letoff mods. Only .3 lbs steadier I mean heavier than my current bow. Slow as dirt. Better draw like 60 @ 70!


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

alara325 said:


> Saw this on Facebook.
> View attachment 6968963
> View attachment 6968965


Too short......too heavy...…..too slow for most...…...try again next year.... iffin' you can find a local dealer that will not hang up the phone on ya. 

:wink:

In case you care.,,,,,folks that have been doing this a bit want 34 and 7 at a minimum. Clown!


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

roosiebull said:


> the cams look very "crosscentric" to me


That's an adjustable rotating mod u see.. That target bow sweet!


----------



## Daddybuck-kilr (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out what this is


----------



## Kennymaynard_07 (Mar 9, 2018)

...


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Daddybuck-kilr said:


> I'm trying to figure out what this is


It is for the limb stop, there are cable stops as well.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Now that the cat is out of the bag, I set one up last Monday for a friend who is taking one to KS for a hunt. Tuned very easy, shot good, felt good, but I think I'll stick with my Bowtech. Adjusting the draw length was a PITA at first because we didn't have a manual or anything telling what each setting was, it said it will adjust DL in 1/4" increments. We got ahold of some folks at Elite and they sent us the needed info.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

It says the draw length is adjustable in 1/4" increments which sounds nice. Especially if it is true to draw length, I'm 28.25" draw so it would be nice to get there without twisting or untwisting the string and cables.


----------



## Daddybuck-kilr (Feb 17, 2011)

Nevermind,thx Kenny. It's the pad for the draw stop


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Daddybuck-kilr said:


> I'm trying to figure out what this is


cam stop


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

dnv23 said:


> It says the draw length is adjustable in 1/4" increments which sounds nice. Especially if it is true to draw length, I'm 28.25" draw so it would be nice to get there without twisting or untwisting the string and cables.


ABOUT TIME!! that's huge for me personally.. very cool


----------



## Daddybuck-kilr (Feb 17, 2011)

dnv23 said:


> It says the draw length is adjustable in 1/4" increments which sounds nice. Especially if it is true to draw length, I'm 28.25" draw so it would be nice to get there without twisting or untwisting the string and cables.


That would be cool. I'm about 29.25


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

4.6 lbs is what most flagship bow weigh, if you weigh them on a good scale...maybe truth in advertising is coming back...


----------



## Daddybuck-kilr (Feb 17, 2011)

Anyone know MSRP? I scared to ask


----------



## montanacur (Sep 12, 2005)

That draw stop pad looks like something the hard draw guys are going to break off.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

The only thing I see as a net positive is the cam with a rotating mod...


----------



## alara325 (Oct 17, 2011)

Perry24 said:


> Well, the leak is on...lol!


That looks pretty sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

roosiebull said:


> the cams look very "crosscentric" to me


Where are the floating yokes? Where's the big weight added on the inside at rest? No, no they don't.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm sure the local AT social media influencer will be along again shortly to tell us why this bow is better than sliced white bread. This week....next week it will be some OB POS he's fronting.


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

Rotating mod looks good. We’ll see how the adjustments works once a few people get their hands on em. Nice to see companies trying to think outside the box a little. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

I wonder how the pocket system will hold up over time. I can see a lot of stripped out screw heads on them now...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Daddybuck-kilr said:


> Anyone know MSRP? I scared to ask


$999


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Good luck with that...………..I wonder why those bows with nothing were like a small car payment s couple of years a go. People are so done with Elite...


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

NCBuckNBass said:


> Good luck with that...………..I wonder why those bows with nothing were like a small car payment s couple of years a go. People are so done with Elite...


Troll somewhere else clown.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

NCBuckNBass said:


> Good luck with that...………..I wonder why those bows with nothing were like a small car payment s couple of years a go. People are so done with Elite...


And people aren't done buying higher priced bows? I'm confused by your statement, it mostly just sounds like brand hate.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

NCBuckNBass said:


> I'm sure the local AT social media influencer will be along again shortly to tell us why this bow is better than sliced white bread. This week....next week it will be some OB POS he's fronting.


You do know that your just embarrassing yourself along with the other few who just have to get on these threads and spread ****! Grow up for God sakes!


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

NCBuckNBass said:


> I'm sure the local AT social media influencer will be along again shortly to tell us why this bow is better than sliced white bread. This week....next week it will be some OB POS he's fronting.


LOL LOL lol


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

krieger said:


> 4.6 lbs is what most flagship bow weigh, if you weigh them on a good scale...maybe truth in advertising is coming back...


well, if they all lie, the kure should be tipping the scales at 5#


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

JPR79 said:


> Where are the floating yokes? Where's the big weight added on the inside at rest? No, no they don't.


I see elite fanboys are as defensive as Mathews fanboys:wink: the shape, visually does to me.... thanks for making me spell it in crayon for you


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Cables opposite side of cams should help balance out the system nicely. Wonder how they managed the potential of cable contact on the cam. Will be interested in shooting one.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

Looks like 1/4" axles possibly. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LONG RANGE (Sep 3, 2014)

4.6 lbs! Almost like Hoyt's Carbon Bows!


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

montanacur said:


> That mass weight for such a small bow is fairly disappointing. The tuning aspect and new cams are really really neat though. Definitely some ground breaking technology that is going to make the industry take notice.


Agreed. And I have to say it is a dumb way to address a VERY simple problem... Archery engineers are STUPID in general for their chosen field IMO.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Like I say every year when people start complaining about bow releases. It's dang near impossible to please everyone and the AT crowd seems to be the pickiest. 

1. 95% of you haven't held or shot it yet.
2. You're not being forced to purchase bow brand "X", in this case Elite.

I'll wait to pass judgement until I get one in my hands to play with. :dontknow:


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Like I say every year when people start complaining about bow releases. It's dang near impossible to please everyone and the AT crowd seems to be the pickiest.
> 
> 1. 95% of you haven't held or shot it yet.
> 2. You're not being forced to purchase bow brand "X", in this case Elite.
> ...


Yep, and it's ok that people share their initial observations about a new bow release. Every year there are also those who start complaining about people who share their initial observations on a bow release and claim that until they actually get their hands on the bow and shoot it they should withhold their opinions. That, of course, is ridiculous. Perhaps most shouldn't "pass final judgment" on the bow until they get their hands on it - unless it doesn't even hit the specs they are looking for in which case it may be perfectly appropriate for them to pass final judgment. And even though they aren't forced to purchase the bow, it doesn't mean they can't comment on it.

I don't hesitate to share initial observations but the specs on this one are generally in my wheelhouse so, like you, I won't pass any final judgement on the bow until I get my hands on one which isn't that easy any more because all of the reasonably close elite dealers dumped elite a couple of years ago or simply don't carry much, if any, inventory - all, of course, because of how poorly elite has managed the company during that timeframe.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Agreed. And I have to say it is a dumb way to address a VERY simple problem... Archery engineers are STUPID in general for their chosen field IMO.


So what are you saying? That this bow is a weak attempt to "Kure" a problem that barely exists?


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Agreed. And I have to say it is a dumb way to address a VERY simple problem... Archery engineers are STUPID in general for their chosen field IMO.


What an incredibly ignorant statement...


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Predator said:


> Yep, and it's ok that people share their initial observations about a new bow release. Every year there are also those who start complaining about people who share their initial observations on a bow release and claim that until they actually get their hands on the bow and shoot it they should withhold their opinions. That, of course, is ridiculous. Perhaps most shouldn't "pass final judgment" on the bow until they get their hands on it - unless it doesn't even hit the specs they are looking for in which case it may be perfectly appropriate for them to pass final judgment. And even though they aren't forced to purchase the bow, it doesn't mean they can't comment on it.
> 
> I don't hesitate to share initial observations but the specs on this one are generally in my wheelhouse so, like you, I won't pass any final judgement on the bow until I get my hands on one which isn't that easy any more because all of the reasonably close elite dealers dumped elite a couple of years ago or simply don't carry much, if any, inventory - all, of course, because of how poorly elite has managed the company during that timeframe.


You shouldn't comment ever.. IMO..


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Predator said:


> So what are you saying? That this bow is a weak attempt to "Kure" a problem that barely exists?


A problem that barely exists.. Truly illustrates the depth of your archery knowledge..


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

dnv23 said:


> It says the draw length is adjustable in 1/4" increments which sounds nice. Especially if it is true to draw length, I'm 28.25" draw so it would be nice to get there without twisting or untwisting the string and cables.


Most bows come in about 1/4" long anyway so you wouldn't need to mess with cables but my Rituals were both spot on which I actually found a bit annoying as they felt too short unless I adjusted the cables more than I normally would have to. I'm interested in whether the 1/4" adjustments come by way of the rotating mods - which adjusts valley accordingly - or if it comes by way of draw stop adjustment which would change your valley. By way of example, my evoke can adjust DL a bit on the draw stop but it's by way of shifting from 80% to 85% to 90% on the letoff. It would better if it's the former vs. the latter but I can't tell for sure from pics.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

tsilvers said:


> A problem that barely exists.. Truly illustrates the depth of your archery knowledge..


I'm asking him to clarify his comment. You have nothing to do with this. And I've probably forgot more about archery than you ever learned. Move along.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

tsilvers said:


> You shouldn't comment ever.. IMO..


Good thing your opinion counts for absolutely nothing. I will continue to comment. Enjoy!


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Predator said:


> I'm asking him to clarify his comment. You have nothing to do with this. And I've probably forgot more about archery than you ever learned. Move along.



Lol.. uh huh.. As you prove here daily..


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Bow has been released, looks very nice. New camo limbs, awesome looking riser and very interesting new technology. New Xcape camo option also.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Predator said:


> Yep, and it's ok that people share their initial observations about a new bow release. *Every year there are also those who start complaining about people who share their initial observations on a bow release and claim that until they actually get their hands on the bow and shoot it they should withhold their opinions. That, of course, is ridiculous. * Perhaps most shouldn't "pass final judgment" on the bow until they get their hands on it - unless it doesn't even hit the specs they are looking for in which case it may be perfectly appropriate for them to pass final judgment. And even though they aren't forced to purchase the bow, it doesn't mean they can't comment on it.
> 
> I don't hesitate to share initial observations but the specs on this one are generally in my wheelhouse so, like you, I won't pass any final judgement on the bow until I get my hands on one which isn't that easy any more because all of the reasonably close elite dealers dumped elite a couple of years ago or simply don't carry much, if any, inventory - all, of course, because of how poorly elite has managed the company during that timeframe.





Predator said:


> *Good thing your opinion counts for absolutely nothing.* I will continue to comment. Enjoy!


Now I'm really confused. 

First, it's ridiculous that people should withhold their opinions. Your words. 

Now, someone else's opinion means absolutely nothing. Also your words. 

We could go back and forth all day long... there's no point in that.

Back to the bows - I think the technology advancements that Elite put into these bows can only help with tuning. I also think a lot of these tuning additions will be the norm for companies form here on out, being it seems the horizontal archery industry has somewhat peaked out on performance speed wise.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Now I'm really confused.
> 
> First, it's ridiculous that people should withhold their opinions. Your words.
> 
> ...


It's pretty simple - I'm concerned for you if you are actually confused.

His opinion about me (which is about all he shares) doesn't mean anything. There is a distinct difference between that reality and my indication that people should be able to share their opinions about the release of a new bow. Surely you can understand that.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Predator said:


> It's pretty simple - I'm concerned for you if you are actually confused.
> 
> His opinion about me (which is about all he shares) doesn't mean anything. There is a distinct difference between that reality and my indication that people should be able to share their opinions about the release of a new bow. Surely you can understand that.


What cam system do you find the easiest for you to work on? I prefer a 2-track binary for the simplicity of it.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

The 1/4" increments in draw, and the let-off choices are real nice. The fine tuning would be icing on the cake.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Predator said:


> So what are you saying? That this bow is a weak attempt to "Kure" a problem that barely exists?


Essentially... But also that it is like getting flat tire, and getting a new car to fix it.


----------



## brownclown2 (Oct 22, 2015)

disappointed in weight and speed. the other aspects look interesting and look forward to trying it for myself.


----------



## montanacur (Sep 12, 2005)

For people curious about draw length & let-off, I thought this was interesting. Comes from the FAQ on the Elite website. This is a great feature. It looks like there won't be a need to mess with twisting/untwisting cables to get let-off and valley correct. Not only a time saver, but also another way you won't have to use a press. No more guessing and hoping that last twist did it, and no more changing your DW to change the let-off. I really like that A LOT!

MY DRAW LENGTH MEASURES LONGER THEN THE CHART STATES.
Bows with the Asym Tri-Track Cam System are rated for speed and draw length at 80% letoff. If you are running at maximum letoff, your draw length will be 0.3” - 0.4” longer than the chart references. To achieve the desired draw length at maximum letoff, adjust your mods to the next shorter position.


----------



## Bassattackr (Oct 23, 2009)

trial153 said:


> Fugly and heavy....not a good combo


Yea, my thoughts as well. Too much going on there, fancy cutouts, etc..


----------



## 89_stang (Jul 31, 2015)

And only fan boys that exist are Mathews and now elite. Hilarious on how even the smallest and maybe a useful technical advancement is dissected to the N-th degree by those who haven’t even seen or touched it.


----------



## mbtaylor (Oct 23, 2019)

I think the bow looks great... except for 4.6lbs. That's heavy for a 31" bow. I'm sure it's dead in the hand at that weight. To me that's probably a deal breaker. Honestly I have never really considered an elite, but there is a lot to like about the bow overall. Not sure if Elite hits IBO but if they do 335 is fine... if not that might be lacking as well. I think the tuning system is a great idea especially for those without a bow shop in their area.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Job well done Elite.


----------



## Jeremy K (Oct 16, 2013)

Imagine being in the kind of physical shape that a few ounces is a deal breaker LOL. It's nice to see a company actually come up with something different.


----------



## montanacur (Sep 12, 2005)

So, did anyone else notice this in the new 2020 manual? The warranty has changed. It says it's a limited lifetime warranty, but that you only have a 90 day warranty on manufacturer defects. So, what happens if you have a limb go bad in 6 months, or 1 year from purchase? Are they going to still honor that warranty or not since it's outside the 90 days? Does anyone have any info on this? Trying to understand how a 90 day manufacturer defect warranty is considered lifetime? 

LIMITED LIFETIME WARRANTY
Elite Archery stands behind the workmanship and overall quality of its bows through a Limited Lifetime Warranty to the ORIGINAL OWNER. This Limited Lifetime Warranty is non-transferable and is valid only on the purchase of a new bow from an authorized retailer or online from Elite Archery. Bows purchased online from unauthorized sources, from mail order or from an unauthorized Elite retailer will NOT be covered under this Limited Lifetime Warranty. Your bow comes with a 90-day warranty against manufacturers defects. To activate your limited lifetime warranty, you must register your bow within 30 days of purchase on the Warranty Registration page of www.elitearchery.co


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

Jeremy K said:


> Imagine being in the kind of physical shape that a few ounces is a deal breaker LOL. It's nice to see a company actually come up with something different.


 I never understood the complaints of one bow weighing 5 ozs more than another, especially when most are screwing on another lb in stabs and weight, iv never heard a pro say a bow is to heavy


----------



## fishdaddy (Aug 26, 2012)

dnv23 said:


> Looks like the R35 is safe.


this 100%


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Maaaaaaan, it never ceases to amaze me that no matter what thread they are in, that there are always a handful of extremely narcissistic people who feel the need to make EVERY(and I really mean EVERY) thread about themselves(or their beefs) instead of concentrating on the ACTUAL thread topic! You all ruin threads on a daily basis!! No wonder you don't see a bunch of the old usernames anymore. Time for you children to go back to Facebook!


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Allen cox said:


> I never understood the complaints of one bow weighing 5 ozs more than another, especially when most are screwing on another lb in stabs and weight, iv never heard a pro say a bow is to heavy


It is a fair point. Oz do turn in to lbs for the western folk which is certainly understandable... 

Most people won't realize that the cam system w/ rotating mods etc, new pocket system, and limb dampeners all are weight adders too. A 2 track binary of years past is a very low frills setup, hence the weight increase with the new tech.

Mathews Triax at 28" ATA weighs 4.5 lbs and the Vertix and Traverse are 4.6-4.7lbs for reference.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

drockw said:


> Mathews Triax at 28" ATA weighs 4.5 lbs and the Vertix and Traverse are 4.6-4.7lbs for reference.


And everyone and their brother complains about how heavy they are. I guess elite wants in that game?


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

montanacur said:


> So, did anyone else notice this in the new 2020 manual? The warranty has changed. It says it's a limited lifetime warranty, but that you only have a 90 day warranty on manufacturer defects. So, what happens if you have a limb go bad in 6 months, or 1 year from purchase? Are they going to still honor that warranty or not since it's outside the 90 days? Does anyone have any info on this? Trying to understand how a 90 day manufacturer defect warranty is considered lifetime?
> 
> LIMITED LIFETIME WARRANTY
> Elite Archery stands behind the workmanship and overall quality of its bows through a Limited Lifetime Warranty to the ORIGINAL OWNER. This Limited Lifetime Warranty is non-transferable and is valid only on the purchase of a new bow from an authorized retailer or online from Elite Archery. Bows purchased online from unauthorized sources, from mail order or from an unauthorized Elite retailer will NOT be covered under this Limited Lifetime Warranty. Your bow comes with a 90-day warranty against manufacturers defects. To activate your limited lifetime warranty, you must register your bow within 30 days of purchase on the Warranty Registration page of www.elitearchery.co


Interesting. So is it lifetime "limited" to 90 days. I mean I guess you are all good as long as you don't live more than 90 days. :wink:

Honestly it's a good catch and an interesting question. We should probably get an interpretation from the company on how this is applied. Interesting that prior ownership was about having the best warranty in the business and new ownership seems to be looking to limit it as much as possible.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

montanacur said:


> For people curious about draw length & let-off, I thought this was interesting. Comes from the FAQ on the Elite website. This is a great feature. It looks like there won't be a need to mess with twisting/untwisting cables to get let-off and valley correct. Not only a time saver, but also another way you won't have to use a press. No more guessing and hoping that last twist did it, and no more changing your DW to change the let-off. I really like that A LOT!
> 
> MY DRAW LENGTH MEASURES LONGER THEN THE CHART STATES.
> Bows with the Asym Tri-Track Cam System are rated for speed and draw length at 80% letoff. If you are running at maximum letoff, your draw length will be 0.3” - 0.4” longer than the chart references. To achieve the desired draw length at maximum letoff, adjust your mods to the next shorter position.


I looked into the detail on this a bit more and I agree that this is a nice feature.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Predator said:


> And everyone and their brother complains about how heavy they are. I guess elite wants in that game?


No sir, I don't agree with your last sentence personally. Was only stating that the assumption could be made that there was give and take, cause and effect, or compromise that took place with the implementation of the new tech. Many won't identify the "why" for the weight increase, and will also forget that some of the lowest vibration and quietest bows out (that people like the feel of) are weighted on the heavier side.


----------



## rsk76 (Jun 11, 2016)

Predator said:


> Interesting. So is it lifetime "limited" to 90 days. I mean I guess you are all good as long as you don't live more than 90 days. :wink:
> 
> Honestly it's a good catch and an interesting question. We should probably get an interpretation from the company on how this is applied. Interesting that prior ownership was about having the best warranty in the business and new ownership seems to be looking to limit it as much as possible.


Seems pretty simple to me. If you don't register your bow within 30 days you'll only have a 90 day warranty. If you register it within the 30 days then it becomes a lifetime warranty.


----------



## montanacur (Sep 12, 2005)

Predator said:


> Interesting. So is it lifetime "limited" to 90 days. I mean I guess you are all good as long as you don't live more than 90 days. :wink:
> 
> Honestly it's a good catch and an interesting question. We should probably get an interpretation from the company on how this is applied. Interesting that prior ownership was about having the best warranty in the business and new ownership seems to be looking to limit it as much as possible.


Yeah it's not the route I was hoping for elite to go. I've shot them exclusively since 2008 when the GTO came out. Their warranty service has been phenomenal. This summer they put new limbs on my 2012 pulse because they were weak and it wouldn't tune. After that I had a limb splinter on my impulse 34 and they replaced both limbs no questions asked. I needed new axles earlier this spring and again, out the door they went, no questions asked. I've always felt like they have treated me very well, and their warranty has been more than I could ask for. I hope we can get some clarification here because i'd sure hate to see that change. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## montanacur (Sep 12, 2005)

rsk76 said:


> Seems pretty simple to me. If you don't register your bow within 30 days you'll only have a 90 day warranty. If you register it within the 30 days then it becomes a lifetime warranty.


That makes sense. Good catch. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

rsk76 said:


> Seems pretty simple to me. If you don't register your bow within 30 days you'll only have a 90 day warranty. If you register it within the 30 days then it becomes a lifetime warranty.


That's not what it says. You need to go back and read it.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

It says the following:

Your bow comes with a 90-day warranty against manufacturers defects. To activate your limited lifetime warranty, you must register your bow within 30 days of purchase on the Warranty Registration page of www.elitearchery.co.

It reads there is a 90-day warranty against "manufactures defects" - full stop. It doesn't say it's 90 days if you don't register within 30 days and lifetime if you do. If they intended for that to be the case they didn't do a very good job of articulating it.


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, there’s a lot to like about the technology going into the bow. 1/4” DL adjustment is a very nice feature since I’m exactly 28.25” and with the ability to get the desired holding weight. The limb pocket adjustment should be a great new tech that looks pretty simplistic... same exact thing as yoke tuning without the yokes is a big step in the right direction IMO. Been a long time since I’ve owned an Elite but this bow looks really promising.


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

hdrking2003 said:


> Maaaaaaan, it never ceases to amaze me that no matter what thread they are in, that there are always a handful of extremely narcissistic people who feel the need to make EVERY(and I really mean EVERY) thread about themselves(or their beefs) instead of concentrating on the ACTUAL thread topic! You all ruin threads on a daily basis!! No wonder you don't see a bunch of the old usernames anymore. Time for you children to go back to Facebook!


Its the new American way. Or maybe its a millennial thing?


----------



## mbtaylor (Oct 23, 2019)

Jeremy K said:


> Imagine being in the kind of physical shape that a few ounces is a deal breaker LOL. It's nice to see a company actually come up with something different.


I did say the new boy looks great. I am by no means trying to be critical. I think weight is relevant when buying a new bow... so is speed, so is shootability, so is draw cycle, etc... would I carry around a heavier bow while in the woods... sure, but if I have my choice I'm gonna try and shave as many oz as I can. After covering serval miles a day over the coarse of a hunt... you can feel the weight. 

I think the bow looks great, the technology looks really intriguing, and I plan on trying one at the my local bow shop soon.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Boatman71 said:


> Its the new American way. Or maybe its a millennial thing?


Perhaps, but I believe the ones I am speaking of are MUCH older than the "millennial" generation.


----------



## crazy eye (Sep 13, 2017)

I think elite did a nice job on the new bows. Bringing new concepts to market is not easy and there are always going to be people that try to trash it. Take it for what it is, its a nice solution to ease tuning. Some people are not savvy tuners or even have access to a GOOD pro shop. This will be right up their ally. Now as far as for me, I'm not really moved by this offering. I have a Ritual 33 and an Option 6. For me the Option 6 is my favorite. Its lighter and faster. Now I will be going back to Mathews this year with a TRX 36. Not that its the best bow out there, it is what works best for me. I don't get a chance to shoot every flagship bow out there and I'm sure they are all fantastic bows. Bows are a personal as the sights, rest, and arrows we use. I think Elite did a great job and these new offerings are going to be great for the people that choose them.


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

Good catch on the warranty. If true, on what the warranty actually says, they can say goodbye.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

I read it as if you want to activate the full limited lifetime warranty you have to do it within 30 days otherwise it has a 90 day warranty on it.



Predator said:


> It says the following:
> 
> Your bow comes with a 90-day warranty against manufacturers defects. To activate your limited lifetime warranty, you must register your bow within 30 days of purchase on the Warranty Registration page of www.elitearchery.co.
> 
> It reads there is a 90-day warranty against "manufactures defects" - full stop. It doesn't say it's 90 days if you don't register within 30 days and lifetime if you do. If they intended for that to be the case they didn't do a very good job of articulating it.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Predator said:


> It says the following:
> 
> Your bow comes with a 90-day warranty against manufacturers defects. To activate your limited lifetime warranty, you must register your bow within 30 days of purchase on the Warranty Registration page of www.elitearchery.co.
> 
> It reads there is a 90-day warranty against "manufactures defects" - full stop. It doesn't say it's 90 days if you don't register within 30 days and lifetime if you do. If they intended for that to be the case they didn't do a very good job of articulating it.


The key word is "activate". If you don't register the bow within 30 days of purchase, you only have a 90 day warranty. To activate the limited lifetime warranty, you have to register within 30 days of purchase. This should help with guys who tried to sell unregistered bows in the classifieds.


----------



## rbnhood66 (Jan 14, 2014)

hdrking2003 said:


> Maaaaaaan, it never ceases to amaze me that no matter what thread they are in, that there are always a handful of extremely narcissistic people who feel the need to make EVERY(and I really mean EVERY) thread about themselves(or their beefs) instead of concentrating on the ACTUAL thread topic! You all ruin threads on a daily basis!! No wonder you don't see a bunch of the old usernames anymore. Time for you children to go back to Facebook!


I was waiting on someone to say it, LOL. Too true.


----------



## rsk76 (Jun 11, 2016)

https://youtu.be/GgIH6yrPqog

Mike's Archery review


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Predator said:


> It says the following:
> 
> Your bow comes with a 90-day warranty against manufacturers defects. To activate your limited lifetime warranty, you must register your bow within 30 days of purchase on the Warranty Registration page of www.elitearchery.co.
> 
> It reads there is a 90-day warranty against "manufactures defects" - full stop. It doesn't say it's 90 days if you don't register within 30 days and lifetime if you do. If they intended for that to be the case they didn't do a very good job of articulating it.



Wow.. This post speak volumes about you... lol


----------



## montanacur (Sep 12, 2005)

Good grief guys. These posts are supposed to be about a new bow release and what we think about it. It's a celebration of a great company making new strides in the technology of the sport we all love. Can we please focus on that instead of your petty bickering? I don't have a dog in that fight and frankly I could care less about it, I'm tired having to skim through the stabs back and forth. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

NCBuckNBass said:


> Good luck with that...………..I wonder why those bows with nothing were like a small car payment s couple of years a go. People are so done with Elite...


Uh, that's the price that all flag ships for like the last 8 years. 

Whine much?


----------



## ron2714 (Aug 7, 2016)

The videos and reviews are getting posted if anyone wants to see more:

https://www.facebook.com/EliteArchery/videos/550311762465358/UzpfSTE0NDU2MjIwMzkwMjQ3OTM6MjQwMjg4NjkyOTk2NDk2MQ/?q=terrybuilt%20original%20archery%20designs%20llc&epa=SEARCH_BOX

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgIH6yrPqog&t=361s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Zf7tdRNLYA


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Weight isn't the issue for me but how well that weight balances. Yes I like for a bow to weigh less "if" I have to add stabs to balance it but if the bow has good balance then the "dry" weight becomes less important. I am very interested in shooting this bow as well as other new bows released so far.


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> Job well done Elite.


I agree...


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Essentially... But also that it is like getting flat tire, and getting a new car to fix it.


haha.... now we will see how keyboard violent elite fanboys are:mg:

I do agree though, it's not worth the associated extra weight.... to me, it's another switch weight cam.... it is technology, but I don't see a whole lot of practical purpose. i'm curious how it works exactly, but I don't see it as a game changer.

Bowtech is on the right track, but I don't think it should stop there. 

why is APA the only ones that you have no reason to press ever..... years later, nobody else has done it.... that would be meaningful.... but using a press if you have one isn't a big deal either


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

The milling and tech they put into is def trick. Like the elite logo cut out in the limb pockets and the elite logos on the limb dampers.


----------



## gretch6364 (Jul 18, 2012)

The speed rating is the same as the Ritual, and it is not a 6" bow, so I don't really have expectations of over 335 and still have a smooth draw.

The key for the weight will be how much you have to add to balance it out. My 2012 Pulse with MBG Ascent on a dovetail, rest (ripcord max micro), carbon front and back bars with 3/6 oz and five 530g arrows in tight spot is just under 8 lbs. It is 4.3lbs bare from the factory, so with an identical setup, it would be 4.8oz heavier. I can probably cut a little weight from the back bar and maybe my quiver sits a little different on the bow. I am not overly worried about it though. It is time for a new pack and I can easily cut 5 oz. there.

A lot of other bows, including the Helix Ultra that I was considering last year, weigh as much or more then this bow. I would love for it to be lighter, but at least the extra weight gives us something more. I backpack hunt in the west, primarily above 9,500 ft. and high 7 to 10 miles many days. 5 oz. isn't a ton if it is well balanced.

Also, Bowtech Reconing is 4.5lbs. 1.6oz. lighter.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

montanacur said:


> Yeah it's not the route I was hoping for elite to go. I've shot them exclusively since 2008 when the GTO came out. Their warranty service has been phenomenal. This summer they put new limbs on my 2012 pulse because they were weak and it wouldn't tune. After that I had a limb splinter on my impulse 34 and they replaced both limbs no questions asked. I needed new axles earlier this spring and again, out the door they went, no questions asked. I've always felt like they have treated me very well, and their warranty has been more than I could ask for. I hope we can get some clarification here because i'd sure hate to see that change.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I would guess that will all stay the same..... I don't see them changing that. that would be a big fall back if their customer service got worse. not a big deal, just re-worded to remind people to register their bows, if you don't, they may not be as helpful (probably due to the original cams on rituals, there was probably a lot of headache involved, so they say a revision in wording was in order)


----------



## Buran (Nov 26, 2018)

Kudos to Elite, the work they put on this new lineup is really exciting! The new tech is really convenient and user frendly and now rivals with Bowtech's Reckoning series and the bows from APA in terms of tunnability without a bow press (and even with a bow press or a bow shop at hand, is very different to have to stop and _*dismast*_ your bow to fine tune it that just get an allen key from your pocket and make adjustments on fly and instantly test the changes). Really impressive; the Rezult is now for me a contender vs the TRX 40 and the Reckoning 38 to be my first target compound.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

BeastofEast said:


> The milling and tech they put into is def trick. Like the elite logo cut out in the limb pockets and the elite logos on the limb dampers.


they always have top shelf machining, as well as fit and finish


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

roosiebull said:


> haha.... now we will see how keyboard violent elite fanboys are:mg:
> 
> I do agree though, it's not worth the associated extra weight.... to me, it's another switch weight cam.... it is technology, but I don't see a whole lot of practical purpose. i'm curious how it works exactly, but I don't see it as a game changer.
> 
> ...


APA no press yeah I like that ..in 2006 PSE Mach X you didn't need a press to take that bow apart or my 2008 PSE Money maker no press needed to totally relax the limbs ...not sure why it didn't catch on


----------



## gretch6364 (Jul 18, 2012)

Quick question, I don't recall the release dates on the Ritual 33 and then the 30 and 35. If Elite was going to release this bow in a longer ATA, when would it be released? Spring of 2020 in time for next elk season? It seems with them going with 31 3/4," they are setting up to only have two bows versus 3 with the Ritual 30, 33, and 35. 

I am thinking maybe a Kure 34?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

bigbucks170 said:


> APA no press yeah I like that ..in 2006 PSE Mach X you didn't need a press to take that bow apart or my 2008 PSE Money maker no press needed to totally relax the limbs ...not sure why it didn't catch on


I would like to see that catch on, do everything on your bow without a press, with no added weight..... I don't mind twisting yolks and cables


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

drockw said:


> Allen cox said:
> 
> 
> > I never understood the complaints of one bow weighing 5 ozs more than another, especially when most are screwing on another lb in stabs and weight, iv never heard a pro say a bow is to heavy
> ...


 4.5- 4.7 for two of the best selling bows, that's 2 oz, the new elite is right in the middle, that was easy, now everyone wants to whine about like its something new, you want 3.6 lbs, get a carbon, I don't know about the rest of the hunters or target shooters, but I dont really want a 3.6 lb aluminum bow , kinda like a Toyota Prius vs Power stroke, iv seen aluminum risers flex at full draw by over .o45 thousands when at 60lbs with 75 % lettoff, I didn't like em, but I can definitely picture some of the posters in a Prius,


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Glad to see Elite being so innovative & raising the bar . It
makes the rest of the manufacturers work harder &
that is good for the industry & consumer.


----------



## Adam634 (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks like a sweet bow I was hoping for a 34 or 33 ata and the weight and speed leave a little to be desired but I think if the tuning deal holds up it could be a sweet bow. Worried that they aren’t going to attract a ton of folks with the specs. Hopefully they do a later release with a longer hunting ata


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Allen cox said:


> 4.5- 4.7 for two of the best selling bows, that's 2 oz, the new elite is right in the middle, that was easy, now everyone wants to whine about like its something new, you want 3.6 lbs, get a carbon, I don't know about the rest of the hunters or target shooters, but I dont really want a 3.6 lb aluminum bow , kinda like a Toyota Prius vs Power stroke, iv seen aluminum risers flex at full draw by over .o45 thousands when at 60lbs with 75 % lettoff, I didn't like em, but I can definitely picture some of the posters in a Prius,


Just to clarify, the difference between 4.5 and 4.7 is 3.2 ounces.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Something new with the limbs and adjusting. Looks cool.

There are several video's on YouTube. 

Time will tell.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Seems to be many are congratulating them on the ease of tuning and then *****ing about weight. Not sure how they were supposed to add the extra hardware to accomplish this without adding some weight. Can't have it both ways. Guess you cant please everyone...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hopefully they have something closer to 35" ata coming. I like the new features and would like to test them out for sure.

Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> Job well done Elite.


Agreed.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

I haven’t purchased a new bow in several years but this one has my attention. Not wild about the sub 32” ATA with the shorter brace but maybe they will release one around 34” give or take.


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd order one right now if they had a 80lb option. 
Guess no new elite for me this year either.

All else, I like what they're doing. Hope that cam
has the classic elite draw. They usually feel 10lbs
lighter the other manufacturers.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Having watched the videos and now understanding the technology Elite put into the KURE I can't wait to shoot one. If everything that has been presented about the bow so far is true, and there's no reason to believe it isn't, we can all benefit from it's features. The average Joe archer, which is by far the majority of archers, without a press and no shop nearby can now have a properly tuned bow. Elite has pretty much made it dummy proof with directions for adjustments right on the riser. I do all my own work but the ability to make adjustments on the line in minutes is appealing.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks sweet, gotta find one to shoot


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

It's an athens ridge 32. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

If the SET is durable/stable, I think Elite is definitely on to something. 

That said, I don't want to be their Guinea pig...so guys...start buying the crap out of these and shoot them....a LOT!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Normash Shwacks said:


> It's an athens ridge 32.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Really? Draw length specific cam? Plastic cable slide? i could go on.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

whack n stack said:


> If the SET is durable/stable, I think Elite is definitely on to something.
> 
> That said, I don't want to be their Guinea pig...so guys...start buying the crap out of these and shoot them....a LOT!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I'll be your guinea pig 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

chenashot said:


> I'll be your guinea pig
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I like it buddy!! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> they always have top shelf machining, as well as fit and finish


Their finish on their eccentrics was garbage for years.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Some pics for ya, sure doesnt feel as heavy as it says.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

jmpk said:


> Having watched the videos and now understanding the technology Elite put into the KURE I can't wait to shoot one. If everything that has been presented about the bow so far is true, and there's no reason to believe it isn't, we can all benefit from it's features. The average Joe archer, which is by far the majority of archers, without a press and no shop nearby can now have a properly tuned bow. Elite has pretty much made it dummy proof with directions for adjustments right on the riser. I do all my own work but the ability to make adjustments on the line in minutes is appealing.


it is cool technology, and I agree with you. should make a lot of folks happy. i'm sure it's a great shooting bow too, and it's an eye pleasing bow. I do think this is a pretty big step forward for Elite.

I would like to check one out, but likely never will, knowing it's not the bow for me, I would have to go out of my way to shoot one, and i'm not going to a shop and wasting their time to shoot a bow I have no intentions of buying, but for those interested, it should be a good bow.

I bet it will be more popular than the Ritual, and the ritual was a success. even though i'm not interested in the bow, Elite didn't disappoint me with the hype rumors leading up to their release.

i'm curious to see what bowtech brings for hunting bows, and if their bows end up heavier than their standard 4.3lbs they have pretty much been the past couple years. I think their tune friendly technology will not add as much mass, but maybe won't be as adjustable.

I like the direction bows are going right now though (besides the bulk)


----------



## tugrenlad (Feb 9, 2019)

Looks like a lifetime of post for this bow on tuning lol


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

chenashot said:


> I'll be your guinea pig
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thank You!


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

spike camp said:


> Allen cox said:
> 
> 
> > 4.5- 4.7 for two of the best selling bows, that's 2 oz, the new elite is right in the middle, that was easy, now everyone wants to whine about like its something new, you want 3.6 lbs, get a carbon, I don't know about the rest of the hunters or target shooters, but I dont really want a 3.6 lb aluminum bow , kinda like a Toyota Prius vs Power stroke, iv seen aluminum risers flex at full draw by over .o45 thousands when at 60lbs with 75 % lettoff, I didn't like em, but I can definitely picture some of the posters in a Prius,
> ...


 you got me , good eye.


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

Don't really see anyone else talking about the limbs, they appear to be a bit wider and spaced out more which is good imo. This was the biggest area that I wanted to change for this year and it looks like they have improved the overall stance of the limbs. I'm also excited to see cable stops. The Rezult is much more appealing to me but I'm thinking they will have something in between these two bows soon.

Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2018)

BeastofEast said:


> Some pics for ya, sure doesnt feel as heavy as it says.


Let us know what your thoughts are on it if you get a chance to try it out.


----------



## gretch6364 (Jul 18, 2012)

roosiebull said:


> i'm curious to see what bowtech brings for hunting bows, and if their bows end up heavier than their standard 4.3lbs they have pretty much been the past couple years. I think their tune friendly technology will not add as much mass, but maybe won't be as adjustable.
> 
> I like the direction bows are going right now though (besides the bulk)


Isn't Bowtech's current flagship 4.5lbs?

I have not bought a new bow in 8 years, but strongly considered the Ritual 35 last year. If they come out with a 34-35 ATA in early 2020, I will buy one.

The Ritual series was:

30 - 4.1lbs
33- 4.3lbs
35 - 4.4lbs

A Kure 34 should mainly have just a longer riser, so maybe it comes in between 4.6lbs and 4.8lbs?


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

trucker3573 said:


> Seems to be many are congratulating them on the ease of tuning and then *****ing about weight. Not sure how they were supposed to add the extra hardware to accomplish this without adding some weight. Can't have it both ways. Guess you cant please everyone...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Seems like in the past, all you heard about Elite bows was people complaining about them being a pita to tune. Shimming is such a chore. THEY NEED YOKES!!!!....blah blah blah. 

The company actually listens to the people (imagine that!) and makes the bows super easy to tune. Now, in true AT form, many of those same people are complaining about 3 or 4 ounces. 

All this reminds me of the old bicycle racing adage. 

You can have lightweight, strength or low cost. Pick two.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

gretch6364 said:


> Isn't Bowtech's current flagship 4.5lbs?
> 
> I have not bought a new bow in 8 years, but strongly considered the Ritual 35 last year. If they come out with a 34-35 ATA in early 2020, I will buy one.
> 
> ...


Their hunting bows have seemed fairly consistent at 4.3# from my memory, the Reckoning isn’t really a hunting focused bow, and I do think it’s heavier. I think they will have the Reckoning tech on their hunting bows (non industry insider assumption) and I bet they don’t get heavier.

The weight of the Kure is obviously a non issue to most, so it doesn’t matter, but it is Mathews heavy


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

for me its how well it balances in your hand.


----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)

BeastofEast said:


> Some pics for ya, sure doesnt feel as heavy as it says.


Looks awesome! I hunt with a Traverse so I am not at all concerned with the weight. 

Really looking forward to trying one of these out.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I feel this will be a great platform moving forward for Elite. 
Excellent job and looking forward to mine getting here sometime next month so I can get a feel for them. 

Nicely done 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montanacur (Sep 12, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> I feel this will be a great platform moving forward for Elite.
> Excellent job and looking forward to mine getting here sometime next month so I can get a feel for them.
> 
> Nicely done
> ...


Absolutely. A touch heavy I think, but like someone said, with all the new toys it brings with it, there has to be some weight gain. Probably should have waited on this before buying a ritual the other day. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

montanacur said:


> Absolutely. A touch heavy I think, but like someone said, with all the new toys it brings with it, there has to be some weight gain. Probably should have waited on this before buying a ritual the other day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It will just be added to my Rituals. At least for now, I still plan on keeping those around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montanacur (Sep 12, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> It will just be added to my Rituals. At least for now, I still plan on keeping those around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gretch6364 (Jul 18, 2012)

roosiebull said:


> Their hunting bows have seemed fairly consistent at 4.3# from my memory, the Reckoning isn’t really a hunting focused bow, and I do think it’s heavier. I think they will have the Reckoning tech on their hunting bows (non industry insider assumption) and I bet they don’t get heavier.
> 
> The weight of the Kure is obviously a non issue to most, so it doesn’t matter, but it is Mathews heavy


I will definitely be interested to see what a longer Kure comes in at. I am sure it is not at all possible, but if they could keep a 34" model no more then .1lbs heavier, it would be helpful. Most of the people complaining about the weight probably don't even hunt the west and walk no more then 1 mile a day during a hunt.

The Hoyt Helix Ultra got great reviews and us elk hunters many times elect for longer ATA bows. It was 4.6lbs as well.


----------



## montanacur (Sep 12, 2005)

gretch6364 said:


> I will definitely be interested to see what a longer Kure comes in at. I am sure it is not at all possible, but if they could keep a 34" model no more then .1lbs heavier, it would be helpful. Most of the people complaining about the weight probably don't even hunt the west and walk no more then 1 mile a day during a hunt.
> 
> The Hoyt Helix Ultra got great reviews and us elk hunters many times elect for longer ATA bows. It was 4.6lbs as well.


Exactly. My impulse weighed in at 7.3lbs fully rigged. I bought a different stab and sight and got it down to 6.9-7 and it was night and day better. I know guys think it's just being whiny about weight but out elk hunting this yr I had plenty of 5+ mile days and it helped. Of course i'm not in the best shape but i'm not out of shape either.. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just got done shooting the Kure and I believe Elite has a winner. I normally shoot 60# and this bow was a 70# turned down to 65#. The draw starts off stiff and then it gradually gets easier until you hit the stops. Similar to the Evolve cam in feel imo. The cams on the Kure have very, very little change in lean from brace to full draw which is pretty much 0, similar to the Reckoning. 

The Kure is perfectly balanced just like the Ritual but feels a little more stable at full draw, the Riser feels very stiff and is machined to perfection, beautiful bow! The Kure rivals the Mathews bows in shot feel, I bet if you put a plastic Mathews grip on the Kure you wouldn't even feel it go off. Seemed pretty quiet but hard to tell shooting indoor at 10'.

I was able to shoot a 435 grain arrow through the chrono, bow was 65#, 28" draw using a whisker biscuit. I got 268fps. So about 5fps slow but it was straight out of the box, through a whisker biscuit and it was a pro chrono. That is pretty dang good imo.

I'm going to have a hard time waiting for them to build the longer version. If they don't by the ATA show I may just get the Kure, the string angle felt surprisingly good for a 31-32" ATA bow. I didn't have time to try the SET system but I did adjust the rotating mod and the cable stop. Very easy to adjust and very solid system. There is a little give with the cable stop but felt really good. I would probably use the limb stops but would have no issue using the cable stops. Overall just a well thought out, well machined bow that gives you tons of adjustability, tune ability and shootability in one great looking package.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I’ve said it with the Ritual series and I’m betting it’s similar on the Kure as for balance and hold on target, they really don’t need much weight for stabilizers. 

Taking this into consideration, the overall fully rigged weight more than likely won’t be much different when comparing other manufacturers. 

The Elites balance out really well in the hand and for me that is more important than actual mass weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

These bows are going to surprise many how forgiving they will be. With the improvements in lateral nock travel you are going to find a wide range of spines tuning really well with not much effort. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gretch6364 (Jul 18, 2012)

montanacur said:


> Exactly. My impulse weighed in at 7.3lbs fully rigged. I bought a different stab and sight and got it down to 6.9-7 and it was night and day better. I know guys think it's just being whiny about weight but out elk hunting this yr I had plenty of 5+ mile days and it helped. Of course i'm not in the best shape but i'm not out of shape either..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


My Pulse fully loaded is just under 8lbs, and I have hiked that bow all over the place in the west. If they come out with a longer bow, I will for sure try it. I am hoping I need less sidebar weight (6oz on the Pulse). I only have 3oz out front on carbon 10/8 stabs.

My Pulse fires a 528g arrow 271fps, 28.5" draw, 73#s. Hoping a Kure could send the same arrow at 261 at 70#s


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

A couple pics I took. The pics don't do it justice, you have to see it in person to truly appreciate the quality and craftsmanship that Elite put into this bow. 

I'm supposed to help out at my Brothers shop tomorrow so I will have plenty of time to play with the new SET system and shoot some different weight arrows to see if the Kures Tri Track cam system is as efficient as the Ritual series.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

View attachment 6970939








View attachment 6970943


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice pics [emoji1360]
I’m looking forward to my Graphite Grey one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

LOL that shop is only 5 minutes from my house, I think Elite is going to cost me money AGAIN this year!!


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Nice pics [emoji1360]
> I’m looking forward to my Graphite Grey one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My R35 is graphite Grey, it looks sick.

If I get one I am thinking Xcape camo!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

dnv23 said:


> Just got done shooting the Kure and I believe Elite has a winner. I normally shoot 60# and this bow was a 70# turned down to 65#. The draw starts off stiff and then it gradually gets easier until you hit the stops. Similar to the Evolve cam in feel imo. The cams on the Kure have very, very little change in lean from brace to full draw which is pretty much 0, similar to the Reckoning.
> 
> The Kure is perfectly balanced just like the Ritual but feels a little more stable at full draw, the Riser feels very stiff and is machined to perfection, beautiful bow! The Kure rivals the Mathews bows in shot feel, I bet if you put a plastic Mathews grip on the Kure you wouldn't even feel it go off. Seemed pretty quiet but hard to tell shooting indoor at 10'.
> 
> ...


Great report! Thanks for sharing and posting the pics. Sounds very nice overall.

On one of the youtube reviews where he ran it through a chrono he also got slower than advertised speeds. VERY limited data points but seems like it may be a low 330's bow coming in a bit short. That's a bummer as I was hoping it might come in a bit hot but we'll see as we get more reviews. I wonder if all the weight on the cam (and not at the perimeter) is slowing these bows down a tad?

Oh, and what did you think of the new more narrow grip?


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Actually seems like some pretty good out of the box numbers, especially at 28", a WB and a 70lb turned down.

I may have to swing by there tonight..........


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Actually seems like some pretty good out of the box numbers, especially at 28", a WB and a 70lb turned down.
> 
> I may have to swing by there tonight..........


On a calculator it's clearly under 335 but the turned down aspect may be costing it some efficiency.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

BucksnBass525 said:


> My R35 is graphite Grey, it looks sick.
> 
> If I get one I am thinking Xcape camo!


I thought you were one of those guys who was going to "take a break from buying new bows every year" - or should I say "5 bows every year"? :wink: JK - going to be fun to watch though.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> I feel this will be a great platform moving forward for Elite.
> Excellent job and looking forward to mine getting here sometime next month so I can get a feel for them.
> 
> Nicely done [emoji1360]
> ...


this^^^


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Predator said:


> I thought you were one of those guys who was going to "take a break from buying new bows every year" - or should I say "5 bows every year"? :wink: JK - going to be fun to watch though.


It's an addiction!!!!
That said it will have to be special to get me to part with the R35.


----------



## gjtro (Sep 22, 2008)

Kure 35, kinda has a ring to it....

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Predator said:


> On a calculator it's clearly under 335 but the turned down aspect may be costing it some efficiency.


I'd say it's right at 335, if not, close enough that it wouldn't matter. It's getting the same speed as my Ritual 33 which was right on IBO with my hunting arrows. Maybe you missed the part where I said I shot through a whisker biscuit and used a Pro Chrono?


----------



## gretch6364 (Jul 18, 2012)

The that shot it on Youtube was also like 6ft away from the chrono. Not sure how much that matters.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Doesn't matter as my draw length is over 30". Looks interesting but Elite has kicked the long draw guys to the curb.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

dnv23 said:


> I'd say it's right at 335, if not, close enough that it wouldn't matter. It's getting the same speed as my Ritual 33 which was right on IBO with my hunting arrows. Maybe you missed the part where I said I shot through a whisker biscuit and used a Pro Chrono?


Hey dnv what let-off did you shoot it at? I think I heard someone say the bow is rated 335 at 80% let-off.


----------



## montanacur (Sep 12, 2005)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Hey dnv what let-off did you shoot it at? I think I heard someone say the bow is rated 335 at 80% let-off.


That's a good point. You kind of wonder how much of a difference you'll see with the let-off changes. I heard the same as you, the bow is supposed to be at 80% for IBO speed.


----------



## cowdocdvm (Apr 24, 2011)

268 at 28 in 65lbs (70lb bow turned down) through a biscuit right out of the box is spot on really at 335. My guess is these bows will be spot on to slightly hot properly set up


----------



## gretch6364 (Jul 18, 2012)

sinko said:


> Doesn't matter as my draw length is over 30". Looks interesting but Elite has kicked the long draw guys to the curb.


 Would you even want to shoot that short of a ATA with a draw over 30"? The Rezult goes to 31"

According to Elite's website, the Rezult is 4.7lbs. Seems like we would expect a Kure 34 then to come in under that but over the 4.6lbs for the 31"?


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

cowdocdvm said:


> 268 at 28 in 65lbs (70lb bow turned down) through a biscuit right out of the box is spot on really at 335. My guess is these bows will be spot on to slightly hot properly set up


If dnv replies that he shot it at 90% let-off the bow is definitely hitting calculated IBO or over.......


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Predator said:


> Great report! Thanks for sharing and posting the pics. Sounds very nice overall.
> 
> On one of the youtube reviews where he ran it through a chrono he also got slower than advertised speeds. VERY limited data points but seems like it may be a low 330's bow coming in a bit short. That's a bummer as I was hoping it might come in a bit hot but we'll see as we get more reviews. I wonder if all the weight on the cam (and not at the perimeter) is slowing these bows down a tad?
> 
> Oh, and what did you think of the new more narrow grip?


Both of those reports were through Pro Chronos. Only way to tell for sure is to shoot a tuned Ritual and a Kure through the same chrono.
A few years ago we tested 4 different brand chronos set up under the same lighting and got 13 FPS difference from high to low. So based on that you either had a 348 IBO bow or 335 IBO bow. Heck I’ve had the same weight arrows with different color fletching repeatedly give different velocity readings when alternately shot through the same chrono.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

gretch6364 said:


> Would you even want to shoot that short of a ATA with a draw over 30"? The Rezult goes to 31"
> 
> According to Elite's website, the Rezult is 4.7lbs. Seems like we would expect a Kure 34 then to come in under that but over the 4.6lbs for the 31"?


In a word, yes.


----------



## Done Right (May 13, 2012)

TexasCanesFan said:


> I haven’t purchased a new bow in several years but this one has my attention. Not wild about the sub 32” ATA with the shorter brace but maybe they will release one around 34” give or take.


Good to see ya posting again Joe..


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

That_TN_Guy said:


> BeastofEast said:
> 
> 
> > Some pics for ya, sure doesnt feel as heavy as it says.
> ...


finish was flawless, the limb decals are thick, can really tell the difference limb wise sxs next to ritual, the maching was incredible, alot of thought went into this bow.


----------



## D. Woods (Dec 14, 2017)

Hey guys, just wanted to clarify on the warranty since a few people were discussing it yesterday and had asked me to follow up (but the thread got closed). 

If you register the bow within 30 days of purchase, you get the limited lifetime warranty.

If you don't register it within 30 days of purchase, you get 90 days of warranty. 


Derek
Engineering


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Thx for all the reviews fellas.. Have a Rezult on order.. Definently looking forward to it!!


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

D. Woods said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to clarify on the warranty since a few people were discussing it yesterday and had asked me to follow up (but the thread got closed).
> 
> If you register the bow within 30 days of purchase, you get the limited lifetime warranty.
> 
> ...


 Thx Derek.. I think there was only one guy who couldn't comprehend it... And I think we all know who that is.. lol


----------



## D. Woods (Dec 14, 2017)

tsilvers said:


> Thx Derek.. I think there was only one guy who couldn't comprehend it... And I think we all know who that is.. lol


You bet. I can understand where the wording could potentially interpreted from a glass is half empty perspective. Just wanted to make sure I got it right before I responded  

Derek


----------



## hyj (Aug 27, 2007)

I still shoot older solid limb elites. Never been a fan of split limb bows period, and find the new elites hard on my eyes, but the cam and SET system has my attention. I may have to give a try once the dust settles and lefties are out.


----------



## montanacur (Sep 12, 2005)

D. Woods said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to clarify on the warranty since a few people were discussing it yesterday and had asked me to follow up (but the thread got closed).
> 
> If you register the bow within 30 days of purchase, you get the limited lifetime warranty.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the clarification, it's very much appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2018)

montanacur said:


> D. Woods said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, just wanted to clarify on the warranty since a few people were discussing it yesterday and had asked me to follow up (but the thread got closed).
> ...


Agreed. Thank you for confirming that.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Does anyone know if all the dealers got a kure shipped to them on the release day? There’s a shop not too far away and I was thinking about getting there right when they opened but I didn’t wanna waste my time if they didn’t get the bow yet?


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Does anyone know if all the dealers got a kure shipped to them on the release day? There’s a shop not too far away and I was thinking about getting there right when they opened but I didn’t wanna waste my time if they didn’t get the bow yet?


You need to call them and ask. We were all supposed to receive them prior to or on launch day. That didn't happen. We didn't receive ours and I was told today it will be another week to two weeks

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Does anyone know if all the dealers got a kure shipped to them on the release day? There’s a shop not too far away and I was thinking about getting there right when they opened but I didn’t wanna waste my time if they didn’t get the bow yet?


our shop got theirs today I think it was. I lose track of the days or maybe it was yesterday. Pricing wise it was marked 1099$ I know that much lol.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Hey dnv what let-off did you shoot it at? I think I heard someone say the bow is rated 335 at 80% let-off.


I shot it at 90% through the crono. I didn't shoot it at 80% but would probably shoot it at 80 if I owned one. If I have another day off work tomorrow because of the weather I will be able to do a lot more testing on different letoffs and arrow weights. I set it to 75% and took a couple shots to see what it would feel like and it was still very shootable, the valley was very small but was still easy to hold on the wall. At 70% it would probably want to go if you even thought about letting up.

It's going to be a fun bow to set up and play with. The options for tuning along with the adjustability of the rotating mods with the limb or cable stops or both all without needing a press are going to make this bow pretty special.


----------



## 1faith (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone have a retail price yet ?


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

1faith said:


> Anyone have a retail price yet ?


$1099 MSRP $999 MAP

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

D. Woods said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to clarify on the warranty since a few people were discussing it yesterday and had asked me to follow up (but the thread got closed).
> 
> If you register the bow within 30 days of purchase, you get the limited lifetime warranty.
> 
> ...


Thanks Derek! Don't recall who noticed the lack of clarity in the first place but when at least a handful here are unclear and it's also not crystal clear to an employee you have to know the lawyers are involved - LOL!

Sounds very reasonable.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

dnv23 said:


> I shot it at 90% through the crono. I didn't shoot it at 80% but would probably shoot it at 80 if I owned one. If I have another day off work tomorrow because of the weather I will be able to do a lot more testing on different letoffs and arrow weights. I set it to 75% and took a couple shots to see what it would feel like and it was still very shootable, the valley was very small but was still easy to hold on the wall. At 70% it would probably want to go if you even thought about letting up.
> 
> It's going to be a fun bow to set up and play with. The options for tuning along with the adjustability of the rotating mods with the limb or cable stops or both all without needing a press are going to make this bow pretty special.


The 90% could make a diff. With the evolve cam bows there's barely a diff between 80 and 90 but that's because DL increases slightly at 90 thus offsetting inefficiency. If it works differently with this new elite there could be a more notable diff. Looking forward to hearing what you learn with your testing.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

If balance was retained I suspect this bow will actually hold better than the Ritual. I'll explain why later - not enough time to get into at this point.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Predator said:


> Thanks Derek! Don't recall who noticed the lack of clarity in the first place but when at least a handful here are unclear and it's also not crystal clear to an employee you have to know the lawyers are involved - LOL!
> 
> Sounds very reasonable.


No, only you were. There was nothing unclear about it. Are you related to Dale?


----------



## montanacur (Sep 12, 2005)

I was the one who brought it up and questioned it. It seemed a little unclear in how it was worded. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Perry24 said:


> No, only you were. There was nothing unclear about it. Are you related to Dale?


I didn't bring it up and there were probably a half dozen others also unclear - part of why you see others thanking Derek for clarifying. And even Derek wasn't 100% certain without checking.

Do you have anything useful to add to this thread regarding the topic at hand or are you only interested in initiating childish attacks against other members?


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

montanacur said:


> I was the one who brought it up and questioned it. It seemed a little unclear in how it was worded.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The difference is once someone clarified, you got. Predator, not so much. Oh well...same stuff, different year from him.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

montanacur said:


> I was the one who brought it up and questioned it. It seemed a little unclear in how it was worded.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thank you. And don't feel bad for a second about it. The wording wasn't perfectly clear, that's for sure. And they did make some changes to their warranty policy and approach from prior warranties so it makes sense to get clarity.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Perry24 said:


> The difference is once someone clarified, you got. Predator, not so much. Oh well...same stuff, different year from him.


I guess you confirmed the answer to my question.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Seriously guys, why is it so hard to stick to the archery topic at hand and stay away from the personal attack nonsense? It's not that complicated.

There's good info in this thread about a truly innovative design that's just been released. We are all trying to digest it and learn more about it. Derailing the thread with personal attacks just ruins it for everyone.

Let's get back on the topic. Thanks!


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Predator said:


> I didn't bring it up and there were probably a half dozen others also unclear - part of why you see others thanking Derek for clarifying. And even Derek wasn't 100% certain without checking.
> 
> Do you have anything useful to add to this thread regarding the topic at hand or are you only interested in initiating childish attacks against other members?


What have you added to this thread that is useful? I must of missed it.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Done Right said:


> Good to see ya posting again Joe..


Thanks brother. Been a long while for sure.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

i'm pretty surprised with the price..... I think they could have got a little more this year:wink:

cool that the tunability built in is free


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

roosiebull said:


> i'm pretty surprised with the price..... I think they could have got a little more this year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were intentional about the pricing. First, while the riser looks fancy (and a cool upgrade from the Ritual), they were able to program it with the same run time as the Ritual risers. They were careful about keeping costs that weren’t value add from a consumer standpoint low and put out some new tech that wouldn’t get “discounted” by people as unproven technology with an inflated price tag. You might call this the correction for the Option models which we sort of the opposite of this approach. Those had high cost materials and processing that was not viewed as value add by the consumer and yet at a very high price tag and we all know how well that went over.

I think it was a great approach by elite and certainly shows they are learning from their past mistakes. I also suspect they’ll make up for what might be a slightly lower unit margin (vs. had they priced them higher) with higher sales volume.


----------



## king68 (Sep 27, 2009)

I shot one yesterday, it does not draw like #60 at #70, as someone said in an earlier post, it draws like 70#. It does have some nice upgrades as far as adjustability and tuning. In my opinion the changes to this bow did nothing for the shooter as far as feel, smoothness or comfort. Just my opinion for what it’s not worth, lol.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Going to be some serious butt-hurt if you are a Mathews fan boy, I am hearing it is as dead or deader than the Mathews, just as fast apples to apples, and offers a lot more flexibility/ options in regards to tuning and set-up both for the consumer and the pro shop.
It appears Elite is really, no I mean "REALLY" on to something special here........


----------



## king68 (Sep 27, 2009)

Well here we go, no I am not a Mathews fan boy, but it does sound to me you are an Elite fan boy who cannot take someone else’s opinion in stride because they do not care for the new Elite bow. Just my opinion.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

king68 said:


> Well here we go, no I am not a Mathews fan boy, but it does sound to me you are an Elite fan boy who cannot take someone else’s opinion in stride because they do not care for the new Elite bow. Just my opinion.


Nothing directed at you king68, just typing what I was thinking. Not sure how you got that from my post, I had no way of knowing if you shot Mathews or not nor would I care.
Not really an Elite "FanBoy" myself either LOL, since I owned PSE, Bowtech, Mathews (all of the 2019's) Prime ct3 & ct5 last year alone........nice try though.

I was just thinking since Mathews has rode the "Dead in Hand" train for the last couple years, what's next. After all they are a marketing genius.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

king68 said:


> Well here we go, no I am not a Mathews fan boy, but it does sound to me you are an Elite fan boy who cannot take someone else’s opinion in stride because they do not care for the new Elite bow. Just my opinion.


He has owned every brand under the sun (as I have but not with quite the frequency he does - lol). The opinion may come off a bit strong but I can assure you he's no "fanboy".


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Going to be some serious butt-hurt if you are a Mathews fan boy, I am hearing it is as dead or deader than the Mathews, just as fast apples to apples, and offers a lot more flexibility/ options in regards to tuning and set-up both for the consumer and the pro shop.
> It appears Elite is really, no I mean "REALLY" on to something special here........


I think Mathews and their fanboys will be just fine...because it's Mathews. Frankly elite can't compete with Mathews, in the short term anyway, because they don't have the name, reputation, distribution or capital to put behind advertising etc. that Mathews does. It's just a simple reality. That doesn't mean their bows can't be just as good or better (recognizing such determination is subjective).

I do wonder thought if the likes of Mathews and Hoyt may be falling behind on this whole ease of tuning technology. Bowtech and Elite are making huge strides in helping the "average guy" properly tune a bow which is IMO pretty big stuff. I do think Switchweight helps on adjustability and resale but it does nothing for tuning. Granted, top hat tuning isn't exactly rocket science but having to pull axles to properly tune and to even simply switch strings and cables out is certainly more difficult than anything required with the new elite and Bowtech options. Mathews and Hoyt may have some catching up to do. I feel like Hoyt is always playing catch up but not so much so for Mathews.


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

Predator said:


> Seriously guys, why is it so hard to stick to the archery topic at hand and stay away from the personal attack nonsense? It's not that complicated.
> 
> There's good info in this thread about a truly innovative design that's just been released. We are all trying to digest it and learn more about it. Derailing the thread with personal attacks just ruins it for everyone.
> 
> Let's get back on the topic. Thanks!


 yes, please dont do like you did on the thread ( Its just a Ritual) from ontarget7- just a reminder, practice what you preach, Thanks.


----------



## Daddybuck-kilr (Feb 17, 2011)

Shot the Kure yesterday. Very nice bow. It was set to short for me 28", I'm 29+. 70lbs, 90% cable stop. I would say draw weight felt spot on. Draw is very nice no humps and dumps at least at 28. Valley wasn't particularly long but could hold all day at 90%. I'm thinking I would shoot it limb stop, was a little more pull at the back end than I like with the cable stops. It's looks like it would be rock hard but my realm x with lucky's has a better feel. Little bit of feedback on shot nothing a stab won't erase. If it was a little longer ata it would be way up on my list and I've never owned an Elite. I was real curious to see how they got the buss cables on both sides of the cam. It is real close to hitting on the bottom cam. I think this will be a very good seller.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

System does look user friendly assuming it's reliable of course. Would have been really nice if they made it a decent weight so you wouldn't feel stupid buying it for hunting.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

If it tunes like they say they do, bowtech deadlock just got spanked!! I don't see how Mathews will be able to top that. They gotta get rid of tophats... Nice job elite and here I thought you'd be dead soon.. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

dbow said:


> If it tunes like they say they do, bowtech deadlock just got spanked!! I don't see how Mathews will be able to top that. They gotta get rid of tophats... Nice job elite and here I thought you'd be dead soon..
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I MUCH prefer the dead lock system. Why would I want to mechanically twist limbs to get a result I can get by moving a cam right or left a few thousands...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

THE ELKMAN said:


> I MUCH prefer the dead lock system. Why would I want to mechanically twist limbs to get a result I can get by moving a cam right or left a few thousands...


You don’t understand the system 
I’m betting this beats the deadlock after both have been out for awhile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

THE ELKMAN said:


> I MUCH prefer the dead lock system. Why would I want to mechanically twist limbs to get a result I can get by moving a cam right or left a few thousands...


So you've never twisted a yoke leg then?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## krammy37 (Dec 6, 2005)

chenashot said:


> So you've never twisted a yoke leg then?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Exactly. Elite's SET system manipulates the bow the same as if you were to twist a yoke leg except the SET will be more stable (no worries of the harness stretching) and of course no press needed.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Great vids on Youtube right now by both of the Elite engineers describing how the system works, I was skeptical at first but not anymore.
I like it better just for the simplicity factor over the Bowtech system, 1/4" draw length adjustments as well as a 70-90% let-off range really nice too.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I’m looking forward to Shane getting his hands on one.....


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

Mathias said:


> I’m looking forward to Shane getting his hands on one.....


 x2 !


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Great vids on Youtube right now by both of the Elite engineers describing how the system works, I was skeptical at first but not anymore.
> I like it better just for the simplicity factor over the Bowtech system, 1/4" draw length adjustments as well as a 70-90% let-off range really nice too.


Just watched both videos. Very cool technology. Tough to argue which system is better between Bowtech and Elite. Regardless of which is better, both are far ahead of all other companies in terms of tuning. If they added the APA microtune roller guard they would be the ultimate system. Can't wait until they put it on a platform more in line with my preference.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Working class bow hunter podcast had two elite guys on talking about the bows. Has a neat story behind it. Think the bows look great and innovative and at a competitive price.


----------



## alara325 (Oct 17, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> These bows are going to surprise many how forgiving they will be. With the improvements in lateral nock travel you are going to find a wide range of spines tuning really well with not much effort.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. It ought to be a deal maker for the average guy being able to tune on the spot.


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

roosiebull said:


> why is APA the only ones that you have no reason to press ever..... years later, nobody else has done it.... that would be meaningful.... but using a press if you have one isn't a big deal either


Are you saying that the APA has long enough lim bolts that you don't need to use a press?

If so that is tech that we had back in the 80's I had it on my Bear Brown Bear and my Golden Eagle Hunter both in 1982. My 2009 Bowtech Sentinel had it and it was a major pain in the butt to use that feature because you are taking the bow out of tune and extremely time consuming to make a change like a peep or string change. It wasn't worth it.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Fdale's Finest said:


> Are you saying that the APA has long enough lim bolts that you don't need to use a press?
> 
> If so that is tech that we had back in the 80's I had it on my Bear Brown Bear and my Golden Eagle Hunter both in 1982. My 2009 Bowtech Sentinel had it and it was a major pain in the butt to use that feature because you are taking the bow out of tune and extremely time consuming to make a change like a peep or string change. It wasn't worth it.


There's a pin you put through the cam.


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

It's a good bow. Its balance is much better than I anticipated. Does not feel like its 4.6 lbs at all imo. Elite I feel is going to sell a ton of these bows. The ease of adjustment is stupid easy. I mean you can tune these bows in your back yard in no time. I caught static for saying it's like a ritual but it does feel a lot like a ritual but with more bells and whistles. I may be wrong but I feel this is going to be Elites best selling bow ever.


----------



## Hoytbow88 (Jun 16, 2018)

Has any one got to shoot one wondering how the draw cycle is I didny git to shoot the rituals but ever elite I shot was smooth just kinda stiff

Sent from my SM-G960U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

D. Woods said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to clarify on the warranty since a few people were discussing it yesterday and had asked me to follow up (but the thread got closed).
> 
> If you register the bow within 30 days of purchase, you get the limited lifetime warranty.
> 
> ...


Hey Derek I believe I could get full camo and camo with black limbs, is the option there to get for example Olive Green Riser with RT Edge Limbs or Graphite Grey Riser with Xcape limbs?
Mix and match would open up a lot of nice possibilities.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Hey Derek I believe I could get full camo and camo with black limbs, is the option there to get for example Olive Green Riser with RT Edge Limbs or Graphite Grey Riser with Xcape limbs?
> Mix and match would open up a lot of nice possibilities.


I was assuming you could absolutely do that but it's a good question to verify. Those combos look great like they do on the Prime CT series. Might be a custom order that could take slightly longer - not sure. And is there any incremental cost in doing this?


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Still looking for a pic of the Xcape Camo on the KURE...........................


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

My take is they added one gimmick to differentiate then took the worst aspects of all their competitors and made a bow. Heavy, relatively slow, stiff draw upfront, no real benefit over the countless bows on the market........


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Hey Derek I believe I could get full camo and camo with black limbs, is the option there to get for example Olive Green Riser with RT Edge Limbs or Graphite Grey Riser with Xcape limbs?
> Mix and match would open up a lot of nice possibilities.


The online bow builder shows black limbs as the only option for solid color risers. Maybe a special order option through your dealer?


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

king68 said:


> I shot one yesterday, it does not draw like #60 at #70, as someone said in an earlier post, it draws like 70#. It does have some nice upgrades as far as adjustability and tuning. In my opinion the changes to this bow did nothing for the shooter as far as feel, smoothness or comfort. Just my opinion for what it’s not worth, lol.


Thanks for your feedback. Yeah, I don't think anyone was expecting, nor was elite intending to blow the doors off the market on the performance front. They actually intentionally tried to keep a similar draw cycle and performance level to what you got from the Ritual bows but add all of the new technology which is more tuning and adjustment focused (will also help substantially with resale). One could argue that if you already have a well tuned Ritual or something similar from another brand there is certainly no need to buy the Kure. Some may "want" to be there isn't a lot of practical benefit of taking a loss on the sale of an existing well tuned bow just to buy this bow which will give you the same performance. Than again, many of us tend to throw practicality out the window on these buying decisions.

BUT...for anyone just getting into archery or upgrading from an older model bow, the tuning and adjustment options will be welcomed options that could easily differentiate this bow from many others on the market. I think this is a good trend because there are FAR too many people out there hunting with bows that aren't properly tuned and if this tech helps improve that dynamic it will be a "win".


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

conservewild said:


> My take is they added one gimmick to differentiate then took the worst aspects of all their competitors and made a bow.


What are the "worst aspects" from competitors that they put on this bow?


----------



## gretch6364 (Jul 18, 2012)

I do think if you currently have a slight amount of torque in your grip (obviously, correcting form trumps all), and are having to consciously grip a certain way or get a flier every once in a while....the ability to adjust the bow in this manner should increase your accuracy and consistency.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Predator said:


> What are the "worst aspects" from competitors that they put on this bow?


Weight of Mathews, draw of PSE at least up front a little better in the back "they sell it as harder where you are stronger but that a silly way to justify harsh" not nearly as dead at the shot as Mathews. Pretty basic bow without any real selling point. Looks like they took the year off or ran out of ideas other than the tune gimmick. They know they will sell X amount of bows regardless of what they put out.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

conservewild said:


> Weight of Mathews, draw of PSE at least up front a little better in the back "they sell it has harder where you are stronger but that a silly way to justify harsh" not nearly as dead at the shot as Mathews. Pretty basic bow without any real selling point.


Weight of the Mathews = sold truckloads of them boat anchors.
Draw of a PSE = The ECS is arguably the nicest, easiest, smoothest drawing most efficient cam system on the market. Never heard the ECS and "harsh" used in the same sentence.
Pretty basic bow without any selling point = Just quit while you still can - LOL.

You may want to go shoot more than the one bow you have owned since 2003......................


----------



## apt2106 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hoytbow88 said:


> Has any one got to shoot one wondering how the draw cycle is I didny git to shoot the rituals but ever elite I shot was smooth just kinda stiff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Archery Talk Forum


I feel the Kure is a little smoother than the Ritual. Its a little more stiff in the beginning but not near as much hump to get into the valley. Thats at 28" draw.


----------



## gretch6364 (Jul 18, 2012)

conservewild said:


> Weight of Mathews, draw of PSE at least up front a little better in the back "they sell it as harder where you are stronger but that a silly way to justify harsh" not nearly as dead at the shot as Mathews. Pretty basic bow without any real selling point. Looks like they took the year off or ran out of ideas other than the tune gimmick. They know they will sell X amount of bows regardless of what they put out.


Bwahahaha...who is this guy?


----------



## rober2wt (Feb 12, 2017)

apt2106 said:


> I feel the Kure is a little smoother than the Ritual. Its a little more stiff in the beginning but not near as much hump to get into the valley. Thats at 28" draw.


i havent shot the kure, my shop's demo got lost in transit, but i have shot the rezult. being the same cam, i wondered if they would pull similarly. sounds like it, the draw was the same as you described. it stacked more weight early, kind of like an option, then fell into the valley much nicer than the ritual i think. if the kure draws like the rezult, i think they will sell.

im a 31" draw, so im out on the kure. and the rezult doesnt come in camo (i hunt with a V37), and ive given up my purely target bow. so im out on the rezult too. but it did shoot very nice.


----------



## Hoytbow88 (Jun 16, 2018)

Sounds like I may need to find one to shoot how much valley does it have

Sent from my SM-G960U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## apt2106 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hoytbow88 said:


> Sounds like I may need to find one to shoot how much valley does it have
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Archery Talk Forum


Oh, plenty. It has just as much valley just not as big of hill to climb to get to it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytbow88 (Jun 16, 2018)

Dang that sounds like a sweet rig

Sent from my SM-G960U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

gretch6364 said:


> Bwahahaha...who is this guy?


Someone just like u...someone with an opinion.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

A 35er would have been real nice. I'm not a weight weanie as long as its balanced. I'm going to take a look at the 37, don't remember its name, if the shop gets one in. I'll hunt a 37" bow if I can get it in camo or some flat neutral color.


----------



## Done Right (May 13, 2012)

apt2106 said:


> I feel the Kure is a little smoother than the Ritual. Its a little more stiff in the beginning but not near as much hump to get into the valley. Thats at 28" draw.


I couldn't agree more I also thought it was smoother then the Ritual..Also it is a little stiff in the beginning of draw but smooths out nicely I also thought it was vibe free and super quiet...Kinda of reminded me of the draw of the older Elites like 2010 to 2013 bows...Job well done Elite


----------



## Acottrell (Nov 21, 2017)

Traveled to the only shop within two hours that had a Kure. Shot it at 70lbs, 29.5" and I will say it did shoot very well, just the little bit of vibe without a stab. Draw wasn't bad, smooth through the cycle, but I wouldn't call it easy. 

The bow did feel "heavy" to me, but it had a 7 pin sight on it and perhaps it was already in my head with the weight due to reading all about it before putting my hands on it. I was very interested in this bow, but then found that the grip is just the riser with some small side plates and that's it. In North Carolina where I am, it was still 83 degrees and humid today which means I am sweating quite a bit. I know grip could slip in my hand much easier during the hot months and when it does finally get to freezing in late december, the riser will be quite cold to grab. Unfortunately that puts the bow out of contention for me for my next purchase.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

conservewild said:


> Weight of Mathews, draw of PSE at least up front a little better in the back "they sell it as harder where you are stronger but that a silly way to justify harsh" not nearly as dead at the shot as Mathews. Pretty basic bow without any real selling point. Looks like they took the year off or ran out of ideas other than the tune gimmick. They know they will sell X amount of bows regardless of what they put out.


I appreciate you expanding on your thoughts.

I agree with you on weight. It's unfortunate they had to get that heavy. I understand why they did and it makes some sense as the new tech adds weight and to keep the riser rigidity etc. and maintain pricing where they wanted it they had to add the weight. Unfortunately Mathews has conditioned the industry to believe this much weight on a hunting bow is "just fine". They could shave weight in a structurally sounds way but it would cost more. For me personally, I'd pay them another $100 to shave a few ounces in a heartbeat but then I don't represent the broader market and that approach at this point my turn away more buyers than it would add.

Beyond weight I just don't see it. You reference PSE. The evolve cam has the best draw cycle relative to performance in the industry so if you think that's a "worst aspect" I'll take that kind of "terrible" draw cycle any day.

They added a rotating mod. Is that the "worst" of brands like Bowtech and PSE? Personally I love rotating mods and both brands have debunked the myth that you can't have good performance with a rotating mod. They are so much more flexible and make resale easy. Elite not only added a rotating mod but have 1/4" increments of adjustment which, to my knowledge, has never been done in this manner.

They already had a very good grip and have narrowed it which should be an improvement (noting that I haven't had my hands on it).
They added 1/4" axle and bearings - good stuff that has been done by others.
They widened the stance like others have done.
They have both a limb or cable stop option - again, a nice option done by others.
They already have an excellent finish (unlike Mathews and Hoyt) and have added it to the limbs.

I guess I'm struggling to find any "worst aspects" incorporated into this bow other than mass weight. I agree that will be enough to turn many off. Also only one hunting bow with the new tech is constrained to one set of specs and thus eliminating a decent chunk of the buying market. But I do think all of the additions are more reflective of some of the "best aspects" of other bows on the market rolled into this one bow. Looking forward to shooting it though at some point and reaching some further conclusions on the bow.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Nevermind………...


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Acottrell said:


> Traveled to the only shop within two hours that had a Kure. Shot it at 70lbs, 29.5" and I will say it did shoot very well, just the little bit of vibe without a stab. Draw wasn't bad, smooth through the cycle, but I wouldn't call it easy.
> 
> The bow did feel "heavy" to me, but it had a 7 pin sight on it and perhaps it was already in my head with the weight due to reading all about it before putting my hands on it. I was very interested in this bow, but then found that the grip is just the riser with some small side plates and that's it. In North Carolina where I am, it was still 83 degrees and humid today which means I am sweating quite a bit. I know grip could slip in my hand much easier during the hot months and when it does finally get to freezing in late december, the riser will be quite cold to grab. Unfortunately that puts the bow out of contention for me for my next purchase.


Just a thought since many of the bows on the market have a riser based grip....wrap the grip with tennis racket grip tape or similar. I've been doing that for years and frankly if you look at the pros a ton of them do the same. No slippage regardless of weather and it insulates your hand from the riser in cold weather. I'm up here in No. IL where it's a LOT colder than where you are at and a cold grip has never been an issue for me.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

NCBuckNBass said:


> Nevermind………...


Lol!

It’s hard isn’t it?


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

pbuck said:


> Lol!
> 
> It’s hard isn’t it?


Yes it is...…….I read today that 70 percent of Milleniums think Communism is a good idea to vote for. None of them seem to realize Sweden and Denmark are NOT Socialist countries like they've been told. The bow companies should be paying HS and College teachers to promote their BS to the impressinionable know it all cool kids--way more bang for the buck than paying Levi.

I wonder what bow Elizabeth WARREN GREW UP HUNTING with...………...horseback Apache style or creepin' in the woods Cherokee style. You just know it was a solo cam with real bad nock travel.....and dang the broadhead flight.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

NCBuckNBass said:


> Yes it is...…….I read today that 70 percent of Milleniums think Communism is a good idea to vote for. None of them seem to realize Sweden and Denmark are NOT Socialist countries like they've been told. The bow companies should be paying HS and College teachers to promote their BS to the impressinionable know it all cool kids--way more bang for the buck than paying Levi.
> 
> I wonder what bow Elizabeth WARREN GREW UP HUNTING with...………...horseback Apache style or creepin' in the woods Cherokee style.


BAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I just spit soda pop on my screen!!!!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well should have one in about 7 days [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

ontarget7 said:


> Well should have one in about 7 days [emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not bad. What color/finish did you order?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Predator said:


> Not bad. What color/finish did you order?


I have a black one coming and a Graphite Grey in order. 
Probably weight and see if the do a custom color option this year so what for that KolorFusion one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

It’s got my interest, can’t wait to go try it.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Now, I haven’t had one personally yet to run through the paces, so I could be completely off, but I feel with this more center pull 3 track system , along with the lateral limb adjustments, will widen that window of optimal tuning quite a bit. 

This opens the door to a much larger grip stance in personalizing the bow with not much effort in tuning to the individual archery. 

This will play into their shoot ability slogan well.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

I hope you get one soon Shane and START ANOTHER THREAD, the way these threads get derailed makes me lose interest quick....................


----------



## Elite2019 (Oct 30, 2019)

I'd like to know more about the bow also without all the stuff to read thru.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Elite2019 said:


> I'd like to know more about the bow also without all the stuff to read thru.


There is a youtube video on Elite's page that explains the new technology.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> Now, I haven’t had one personally yet to run through the paces, so I could be completely off, but I feel with this more center pull 3 track system , along with the lateral limb adjustments, will widen that window of optimal tuning quite a bit.
> 
> This opens the door to a much larger grip stance in personalizing the bow with not much effort in tuning to the individual archery.
> 
> This will play into their shoot ability slogan well.


Well this is obviously true...^^^


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

BucksnBass525 said:


> I hope you get one soon Shane and START ANOTHER THREAD, the way these threads get derailed makes me lose interest quick....................


I’ll have one in about a week give or take. One of them is shipping today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

We got ours in Tuesday and I will say what I am disappointed in that right out of the box it was pulling exactly 1" to long measured in the draw board.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Bowfreak said:


> We got ours in Tuesday and I will say what I am disappointed in that right out of the box it was pulling exactly 1" to long measured in the draw board.


Oh no that is absolute BS...


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Bowfreak said:


> We got ours in Tuesday and I will say what I am disappointed in that right out of the box it was pulling exactly 1" to long measured in the draw board.


Wow, really!?!

Hope that’s not systemic. Following Mathews on mass weight wasn’t good but if they follow on DL running long too (and this real performance less than advertised as well) that would not be good. Again, hopefully that bow is an anomaly.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Bowfreak said:


> We got ours in Tuesday and I will say what I am disappointed in that right out of the box it was pulling exactly 1" to long measured in the draw board.


There’s more to this story


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

shootstraight said:


> There’s more to this story


Enlighten us?


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Predator said:


> Wow, really!?!
> 
> Hope that’s not systemic. Following Mathews on mass weight wasn’t good but if they follow on DL running long too (and this real performance less than advertised as well) that would not be good. Again, hopefully that bow is an anomaly.


I wouldn't be worried about it at all. Stay tuned.


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

shootstraight said:


> There’s more to this story


Not really. Pulled it out of the box, put a dloop on it, looked at the reference window for number showing, looked at owners manual for what draw length that was, put it on draw board, and pulled it back . Exactly 1" too long.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Stay tuned.......


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I’m with ya.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Bowfreak said:


> Not really. Pulled it out of the box, put a dloop on it, looked at the reference window for number showing, looked at owners manual for what draw length that was, put it on draw board, and pulled it back . Exactly 1" too long.


Which letoff setting?


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

Bowfreak said:


> We got ours in Tuesday and I will say what I am disappointed in that right out of the box it was pulling exactly 1" to long measured in the draw board.


 could you maby get some pics of this ? I'm assuming this is your shop.


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

*Kure*

Pictures.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Bowfreak said:


> Pictures.


Is bow otherwise in spec? What is measured ATA, BH and draw weight?


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

Predator said:


> Is bow otherwise in spec? What is measured ATA, BH and draw weight?


Honestly haven't gotten that far yet. We are a little busy this time of year and really didn't have time to jack with it. Considering it's over 1" long on draw if it's that far out of spec from the factory that doesn't make it any better.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Bowfreak said:


> Honestly haven't gotten that far yet. We are a little busy this time of year and really didn't have time to jack with it. Considering it's over 1" long on draw if it's that far out of spec from the factory that doesn't make it any better.


Understood. Agree not good coming out of factory in that condition either way, just wondered if maybe incorrect length cables were put on the bow in the factory accidentally or something.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Bowfreak said:


> Not really. Pulled it out of the box, put a dloop on it, looked at the reference window for number showing, looked at owners manual for what draw length that was, put it on draw board, and pulled it back . Exactly 1" too long.


seems like a good way to get a better IBO rating for the spec sheet


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

Bowfreak said:


> Pictures.


 well, this could get interesting,


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)

DRAW LENGTH VS LET OFF:
The ASYM Tri Track cam systems provide more adjustment for draw length and let off
than any other cam system available. This cam system is rated for draw length and
speed with the cable stops in the 80% let off position. Adjusting let off on the ASYM
cam system will affect the draw length of the bow. Higher let off = longer draw lengths
and vice versa. The highest let off position will increase draw length *by approximately
3.” *When referencing the mod position chart, you can compensate for the change in
draw length based on your desired let off by adjusting the Versa mod into the next
shorter or longer position without affecting your holding weight.

Out of the new manual...... 3"?


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

ASAGHUNT said:


> DRAW LENGTH VS LET OFF:
> The ASYM Tri Track cam systems provide more adjustment for draw length and let off
> than any other cam system available. This cam system is rated for draw length and
> speed with the cable stops in the 80% let off position. Adjusting let off on the ASYM
> ...


 when you say out of the new manual do you mean Elites website? Do you know what letoff was at when determining IBO ?


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)

Allen cox said:


> when you say out of the new manual do you mean Elites website? Do you know what letoff was at when determining IBO ?


Yes, off of their website.... It says the IBO was measured at 80%


----------



## montanacur (Sep 12, 2005)

It must be a typo and they meant .3

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

ASAGHUNT said:


> DRAW LENGTH VS LET OFF:
> The ASYM Tri Track cam systems provide more adjustment for draw length and let off
> than any other cam system available. This cam system is rated for draw length and
> speed with the cable stops in the 80% let off position. Adjusting let off on the ASYM
> ...


Oops. Obviously not 3" - must be a typo. Wonder if it meant 0.3" but that seems like a good bit between 80 and 90% although I can't recall how much the evolve cam changes between the 80 and 90 setting.


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)

Yea that makes much more sense haha


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

Predator said:


> Oops. Obviously not 3" - must be a typo. Wonder if it meant 0.3" but that seems like a good bit between 80 and 90% although I can't recall how much the evolve cam changes between the 80 and 90 setting.


Between 80 and 90 on my Evolve 35 and React is just a hair under a quarter inch


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)

It must be 0.3" between 70-90%


----------



## apt2106 (Jan 19, 2012)

Bowfreak said:


> We got ours in Tuesday and I will say what I am disappointed in that right out of the box it was pulling exactly 1" to long measured in the draw board.


Mine was spot on.


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

conservewild said:


> Bowfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Not really. Pulled it out of the box, put a dloop on it, looked at the reference window for number showing, looked at owners manual for what draw length that was, put it on draw board, and pulled it back . Exactly 1" too long.
> ...


 Elite is known for being within .250 of lengths including draw length, something is obviously wrong or misunderstood with this , going by there previously printed charts, which I'm grateful that they print for every. 5 of DL there always within + or - 5 fps according to which chrono is used to be the lightning, that's just another reason I really like the company. I'm not worried about this.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

The industry manufacturers standard for ATA velocity rating is plus .25” draw length 

Almost all manufacturers rate their speed at +.25” 

Why ? it’s the standard , they will/do take advantage of it because it’s allowed 


https://archerytrade.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/ATATECHGUIDE_FIN.pdf


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

I believe even Predator will agree that what Elite prints is usually within + or - 5 fps ?


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

ex-wolverine said:


> The industry manufacturers standard for ATA velocity rating is plus .025” draw length
> 
> Almost all manufacturers rate their speed at +.025
> 
> ...


 .o25 or .25, I'm as sure you know that .25 is exactly 1/ 4 of an inch


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

Know I'm confused- if you look at post 298 it says .25 which we all know is 1/4, - look at your post I quoted, # 300 it says .025 - what's up with that ? Enfenics on .0 ???


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Back in the guyliner days they all ran at least .5” long but all the Elites I’ve owned since the E Series have been within the .25”. My Ritual was nuts at 28.5”. 

There’s a mix up somewhere. I seriously doubt they’re all coming in an inch long. 

You can relax Predator.


----------



## Hnbxcrzy (Nov 1, 2019)

I ordered mine today.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

My Rituals both ran spot on which was actually too short as I like to run 1/4” long. That’s one thing I like about the 1/4” adjustment on the Kure - can much more easily micro-tune DL.

Oh I’m relaxed but when a dealer posts something of a concerning nature like this people are interested in getting to the bottom of it for obvious reasons. I also very much suspect there is an issue and this is an anomaly but we still have VERY few data points to go on with this bow.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll bet it is a misprint on the mod chart or (no disrespect) user misunderstanding, Elite has always been spot on.
Again, I doubt anything to get excited about......


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

BucksnBass525 said:


> I'll bet it is a misprint on the mod chart or (no disrespect) user misunderstanding, Elite has always been spot on.
> Again, I doubt anything to get excited about......


I appreciate your optimism and hoping I misunderstood something on the mod chart. Bow max draw is 30" which is #1, 29.5" would be #2, 29" would be #3, 28.5" would be #4, 28" would be #5, and 27.5" would be #6 as shown on reference hole I provided in a picture. If I get time this weekend I will pull the string and cables and see what they measure and check everything else.


----------



## montanacur (Sep 12, 2005)

How do you adjust it by 1/4" increments? Could something be off with that part of it?


----------



## ccosta (Oct 31, 2016)

Gang - regarding the DL's coming in long - the FAQ on the website actually addresses this a bit (although 1" is WAY too long):

MY DRAW LENGTH MEASURES LONGER THEN THE CHART STATES.
Bows with the Asym Tri-Track Cam System are rated for speed and draw length at 80% letoff.
If you are running at maximum letoff, your draw length will be 0.3” - 0.4” longer than the chart references.
To achieve the desired draw length at maximum letoff, adjust your mods to the next shorter position.

@Bowfreak - please let us know if you're still having trouble with this when you have some time to be in front of the bow. We'd be glad to help you get this sorted out. 

We appreciate all of the feedback from the AT community and look forward to when more of you can put them in your hands and deliver your experiences to the community. 

Keep shooting!
Christian


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

It’s great to see the manufacturer chiming in. Thanks Christian. 

I’ll be honest. I have/had no thoughts about replacing my Ritty 33 but my Echelon is in serious trouble. All the adjustments on these cams and the ease of fine tuning with the SET system has my attention big time. Especially the let off and .25” DL part.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Christian.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Allen cox said:


> Know I'm confused- if you look at post 298 it says .25 which we all know is 1/4, - look at your post I quoted, # 300 it says .025 - what's up with that ? Enfenics on .0 ???


Don’t over think it your were quoting while I was editing


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

ex-wolverine said:


> Allen cox said:
> 
> 
> > Know I'm confused- if you look at post 298 it says .25 which we all know is 1/4, - look at your post I quoted, # 300 it says .025 - what's up with that ? Enfenics on .0 ???
> ...


 thanks for clarifying, I'm a machinest by trade so those decimal points mean a lot, thanks.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

I shot it this evening at my specs (29/70). The bow is absolutely beautiful. It does feel like 70#. It’s stiff upfront, but eases up and transitions nicely into the valley. There is some vibration. It’s not “dead” like Mathews, but that’s not high on my list of things I look for in a bow. It’s better balanced than a Mathews though. The grip is nice and repeatable, but a buddy came over last week and I shot his Ritual and I think I liked its grip better. I’m used to a wider grip with my Realm X. I didn’t think I’d care for the bow with it’s shorter ATA, but the string angle is surprisingly good. Overall it’s a nice bow and I think Elite did a great job with the new technology. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Bowfreak said:


> BucksnBass525 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll bet it is a misprint on the mod chart or (no disrespect) user misunderstanding, Elite has always been spot on.
> ...


Since it adjusts in .25 inch wouldn't #2 be 29.75, #3 29.5, #4 29.25 and so forth?


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

E. Johnson said:


> Since it adjusts in .25 inch wouldn't #2 be 29.75, #3 29.5, #4 29.25 and so forth?


No, the mod settings are half inch increments. I believe to get the quarter inch adjustment, you utilize the limb stop position. I couldn't find anything that spells that out.


----------



## Novemberaddict (Jul 8, 2016)

1/4” settings are achieved by going in between numbers on the mod. So 29.5” dL would show the space between #1 and #2 in the viewing hole on the mod. Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Novemberaddict said:


> 1/4” settings are achieved by going in between numbers on the mod. So 29.5” dL would show the space between #1 and #2 in the viewing hole on the mod. Hopefully that makes sense.


Yes, thank you.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

AZSpaniol said:


> I shot it this evening at my specs (29/70). The bow is absolutely beautiful. It does feel like 70#. It’s stiff upfront, but eases up and transitions nicely into the valley. There is some vibration. It’s not “dead” like Mathews, but that’s not high on my list of things I look for in a bow. It’s better balanced than a Mathews though. The grip is nice and repeatable, but a buddy came over last week and I shot his Ritual and I think I liked its grip better. I’m used to a wider grip with my Realm X. I didn’t think I’d care for the bow with it’s shorter ATA, but the string angle is surprisingly good. Overall it’s a nice bow and I think Elite did a great job with the new technology.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with you on the bow, I prefer the Ritual grip. I feel that they slimmed it down too much on the Kure, probably an attempt to save weight where they could. Still a really good grip that I would wrap anyway and then it would probably be perfect. 

I won't be buying a Kure but I will be first in line if they build a 33-35" ATA bow with this new tech.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

dnv23 said:


> I won't be buying a Kure but I will be first in line if they build a 33-35" ATA bow with this new tech.


with how intuitive the tech seems to be, while maintaining competitive pricing, I would expect Elite will expand on the line.... for the most part, it sounds very well received so far.

the good balance reports are good news too, I think that changes the perceived "weight" of a bow.... may be more important than actual weight in terms of how it feels


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The Kure is estimated to arrive Monday 
Looking forward to diving into this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

I think I am in for one if they release a 33-35” version. I’m impressed with this bow just not getting outside my comfort zone on specs. I would be willing to deal with the short ATA if it had a big BH like a Z28 or Hunter. Not doing short ATA and BH.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> The Kure is estimated to arrive Monday
> Looking forward to diving into this one [emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


curious to see if you like it more or less. you like Elites partly due to their simplicity, do you think that will change in that regard? the only aspect i'm not sure about is the possibility of them coming out of tune easier with the new system.... looking forward to see if the technology is solid enough to not change with use.

normal tuning you are shimming, or twisting yolks... things that will stay because the bow's position is static.... with this more "dynamic" tunability, i'm curious to see if everything stays put once set


----------



## Turkey165 (Aug 24, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> The Kure is estimated to arrive Monday
> Looking forward to diving into this one [emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cannot wait for review. Mine will be here middle Nov.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

TexasCanesFan said:


> I think I am in for one if they release a 33-35” version. I’m impressed with this bow just not getting outside my comfort zone on specs. I would be willing to deal with the short ATA if it had a big BH like a Z28 or Hunter. Not doing short ATA and BH.


What’s your DL? I was really surprised at how nice the string angle is at 29”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

roosiebull said:


> curious to see if you like it more or less. you like Elites partly due to their simplicity, do you think that will change in that regard? the only aspect i'm not sure about is the possibility of them coming out of tune easier with the new system.... looking forward to see if the technology is solid enough to not change with use.
> 
> normal tuning you are shimming, or twisting yolks... things that will stay because the bow's position is static.... with this more "dynamic" tunability, i'm curious to see if everything stays put once set


I watched a video on the new target bow, can't remember if it was Darren Christianberry or Nathan Brooks? Whoever it was said they shot the bow for a while without the SET tech pocket lock screw in and it didn't move at all. They said the SET tech doesn't even need to be locked down, they just put the lock screw in for extra precautions.


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

dnv23 said:


> roosiebull said:
> 
> 
> > curious to see if you like it more or less. you like Elites partly due to their simplicity, do you think that will change in that regard? the only aspect i'm not sure about is the possibility of them coming out of tune easier with the new system.... looking forward to see if the technology is solid enough to not change with use.
> ...


 both of those guys are great, but that Brooks is a shooting machine, nicest guy on the tour and as helpful as Gillingham.


----------



## Z3B (Feb 19, 2019)

I want one !


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

Z3B said:


> I want one !


x2 ^^^


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Perry24 said:


> No, the mod settings are half inch increments. I believe to get the quarter inch adjustment, you utilize the limb stop position. I couldn't find anything that spells that out.


Hmm....this would be nothing new at all. I mean they didnt exactly say it was in the video but kind of did by even mentioning it. However they seem to tought the adjustable let off almost like something special as well. Both of which you have been able to do since elites beginning I believe .

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

trucker3573 said:


> Hmm....this would be nothing new at all. I mean they didnt exactly say it was in the video but kind of did by even mentioning it. However they seem to tought the adjustable let off almost like something special as well. Both of which you have been able to do since elites beginning I believe .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I agree that would be nothing new but those adjustments change the valley and letoff and my understanding was that with the new system you could change DL by 1/4" without having any impact on valley/letoff and that separately changing letoff % modifies DL based on whatever setting it's in. In otherwords, you could partly or fully offset the DL impact of adjusting letoff by moving the DL 1/4" on the mods. That was my understanding but that could be wrong. It appears to not be completely clear exactly how it works but I hope my understanding is correct.


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

trucker3573 said:


> Perry24 said:
> 
> 
> > No, the mod settings are half inch increments. I believe to get the quarter inch adjustment, you utilize the limb stop position. I couldn't find anything that spells that out.
> ...


 a big reason I like Elite is for the adjustable letoff, I'm not a great shooter, just average and I shoot better with 75% than I do at 85 - 90%, would be nice to adjust letoff without any effects on the valley or the drawlength no matter how minimal it is.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

trucker3573 said:


> Hmm....this would be nothing new at all. I mean they didnt exactly say it was in the video but kind of did by even mentioning it. However they seem to tought the adjustable let off almost like something special as well. Both of which you have been able to do since elites beginning I believe .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It was already stated in this thread.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

My understanding was incorrect. Someone did correct me. 

The mod has in between settings for the 1/4" increments. So, you would set the mod so no number was showing in the window.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

pbuck said:


> It was already stated in this thread.


Good deal. I am liking this bow more and more. I think it will be very popular. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

So glad I read through this entire thread because there is no way I would buy this bow based on the comments about it. It is to heavy, to short and to slow, to expensive etc. and I haven’t even shot it. 

Saved myself some money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArcheryRoad (Jan 23, 2012)

I shot the KURE today. Ritual is a much better now. Suck it up and shim takes 15 min and you then have an excellent bow that won’t change
Kure does have an excellent grip but feel draw hold is nothing special. It’s a step backwards from ritual and also the draw does run “LOnG”


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

ArcheryRoad said:


> I shot the KURE today. Ritual is a much better now. Suck it up and shim takes 15 min and you then have an excellent bow that won’t change
> Kure does have an excellent grip but feel draw hold is nothing special. It’s a step backwards from ritual and also the draw does run “LOnG”


Yup, 3/4" long at 80% letoff. Not good, that means it's way slow too.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

dnv23 said:


> Yup, 3/4" long at 80% letoff. Not good, that means it's way slow too.


Seriously, 3/4"??!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Well crap. Multiple indications of these things running long - not good. Very uncharacteristic of elite. Maybe they rushed to get this new cam system to market and didn’t quite get it dialed in. This bow is on top of my list for a replacement right now but I don’t like what I’m hearing in comparison to other bows including the Ritual and on the draw length issues.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

dnv23 said:


> Yup, 3/4" long at 80% letoff. Not good, that means it's way slow too.


I’ll start another thread when I dive into it more thoroughly. 

Yes, they are running long on draw and out of the box with max let-off they are 1”. Spot on at 70% is more like it. 

With that said, it is highly adjustable with ease to suite your preferred preference. 

To match my Ritual within 1/8” on draw I will need to be a 1/2” shorter in draw length position. This also matches it on letoff. 

Speed wise, it’s coming in with true measured draw lengths to a calculated 335 IBO.

This is probably the best lateral nock travel I have seen in a cable guard bow. Literally, no change from brace to full draw. 

Might not mean nothing to some but in my eyes means super forgiving. 

I’ll wait till I have more time and thorough in my findings before giving all the details on the tech side. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the clarifications, looking forward to the review Shane.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> I’ll start another thread when I dive into it more thoroughly.
> 
> Yes, they are running long on draw and out of the box with max let-off they are 1”. Spot on at 70% is more like it.
> 
> ...


what do you think of the overall shooting experience? like it?

sounds like it's balanced well weight wise, which will make it feel WAY lighter than a halon 32 or similar, is that what you noticed?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

My first impression is wow [emoji15] to the lack of lateral nock travel from brace to full draw. 

They definitely nailed the 3 track system. 
There is literally no change from brace to full draw, the cams stay true, no lean. 
With the large amount of adjustment in valley, let-off and draw length I’ve got it about spot in to feel on draw cycle when comparing it to my Ritual 30’s. I would say it’s actually a little smoother, although a little slower as well. 

A couple downfalls for me personally, you are limited on tweaking the bow to increase peak weight. For reference it would be like the Elite Envy’s due to the post where the cable wraps full circle. You don’t want to twist the cables so these touch hard as it will cause serving wear as well as put off more felt vibe. Generally speaking you even want a slight gap so peak draw weight will be limited even with tweaking to maybe 2# more than right out of the box. Wish they offered 75 or 80 pound limbs. 

Balance is great but noticeably a little heavier in the hand than my 30’s,
To be expected. 

I honestly feel it’s an awesome platform to build off of. The initial specs on first release may not be for everyone but I will be curious what comes of it moving forward. 

Draw length will run longer than your current two tracks if you want the same feel you more than likely will find yourself needing to shorten the draw length position 1/2” shorter than what you have set on your current 2 track Elites. 

Extremely friendly to the consumer and pro shops in setup and tuning to the archers preference. 

Looking forward to diving into this bow deeper and seeing how this platform compares down range. I feel it’s going to be the most forgiving platform they have produced to date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

mmiela said:


> So glad I read through this entire thread because there is no way I would buy this bow based on the comments about it. It is to heavy, to short and to slow, to expensive etc. and I haven’t even shot it.
> 
> Saved myself some money.
> 
> ...


Yea I get the same impression saved me some time and money.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

This IMO is the focal point of the new launch

The SET System and the Asym Tri Track cam system this is really going to be a sweet friendly forgiving platform. 

It seems so far you can really get anything to tune rather easily with very little effort. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

conservewild said:


> Yea I get the same impression saved me some time and money.


Was actually joking a little based on the ridiculousness being talked about. How people can look at a picture and look at specs and decide the bow isn’t for them before shooting it? SMH. 

And all the people with there d’s having a p’ing match on this thread is hilarious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apt2106 (Jan 19, 2012)

When using the cable stops only is when it is running 1" long. Limb stops its much better. For the guys that need 31".....this bow will get there. Someone that needs 24", this bow will not go that low.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

First off it's disappointing they can't get the DL right.

Aside from that and mass weight the bow looks really nice although I'm a bit concerned about reviews (including from elite fans) comparing this bow less favorably to others.

That said, and I know this is unreasonable for the company to do, but I wish they offered the bow without the SET system. If the 3-track asymm cam is as good as touted then it should be an unusual circumstance where you'd have to shim and if you were unlucky and had to shim once so what. I'd almost rather take that chance and benefit from less weight (because the SET system just added weight to the bow) and having locked in limb pockets vs. a yet unproven limb adjustment system (which sounds great but we'll have to see how it plays out over time).

Looking to hear more thought and to eventually shooting this bow and others because it's hard to know how it will "feel" to you based on the review of other people. I've got rut hunting to do here in IL and IA before that happens though.


----------



## apt2106 (Jan 19, 2012)

Predator said:


> Well crap. Multiple indications of these things running long - not good. Very uncharacteristic of elite. Maybe they rushed to get this new cam system to market and didn’t quite get it dialed in. This bow is on top of my list for a replacement right now but I don’t like what I’m hearing in comparison to other bows including the Ritual and on the draw length issues.


I'm not sure why they just don't change the mod chart. Make it a 25-31" bow.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

apt2106 said:


> I'm not sure why they just don't change the mod chart. Make it a 25-31" bow.


Not sure. It's their bow. They designed it. Surely they know how to measure actual DL?


----------



## apt2106 (Jan 19, 2012)

Predator said:


> Not sure. It's their bow. They designed it. Surely they know how to measure actual DL?


From the explanation I got, measuring draw length is subjective. Doesn't seem that way to me though. I would say its subjective within an 1/8".

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> I’ll start another thread when I dive into it more thoroughly.
> 
> Yes, they are running long on draw and out of the box with max let-off they are 1”. Spot on at 70% is more like it.
> 
> ...


There you go people. The speeds are accurate that elite is claiming. So it comes in an inch long at 80%.....hmm move the adjustable mod back and inch and wahala it fits. I dont get the *****???

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

apt2106 said:


> From the explanation I got, measuring draw length is subjective. Doesn't seem that way to me though. I would say its subjective within an 1/8".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Uh, nope. No subjectivity. There is an industry standard on how to measure DL and it's not terribly difficult.:wink:


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

trucker3573 said:


> There you go people. The speeds are accurate that elite is claiming. So it comes in an inch long at 80%.....hmm move the adjustable mod back and inch and wahala it fits. I dont get the *****???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol!! It’s not like they don’t spell that out for you.

In all fairness, most people will probably want 80% let-off so maybe expand the charts to include the settings for each percentage.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Elite's FAQ does say the draw lengths were taken at 80% letoff. From the few reviews on this thread, it seems they are spot on at 70%, .75 long at 80%, and 1" long at 90%. Does this seem accurate? 

With the amount of adjustability, this should be a non issue, especially if it hits advertised speeds at the measured draw length. Of course, there are those few that will cry foul on Elite over this. Shame they can't just go away and cry on the other 2020 threads and leave this alone.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

pbuck said:


> Lol!! It’s not like they don’t spell that out for you.
> 
> In all fairness, most people will probably want 80% let-off so maybe expand the charts to include the settings for each percentage.


I’m actually seeing draw length more spot on at 70% let-off not at the 80%. Not the end of the world, nor what I feel the focus should be on. 

It’s in our nature to gravitate to the negative or you might say out of spec per say, since it’s not really a negative do to the large amount of adjustment. 

They really hit a homerun on the non existent lateral nock travel from brace to full draw. 

This really would be a consumers dream in adjustments on the fly without a press, not to mention way less time getting customers dialed in from a pro shops standpoint. 

I feel there is way more good going on with this system that is overshadowed by some of this negative on mass weight and longer measured draw length. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

My first impression of this bow is a good one, I like the rotating mods and the new tuning feature so hopefully it works awesome and eliminates the need to shim. 

My suggestion for a lot of you guys is to take a step back and think about a bow and what it gives. If you order a cam specific draw length bow such as a prime ct5 then yeah I would be irritated if it didn't come with the correct draw length that they say it is. But with a rotating module bow all you do is put it in a draw board and check it and then move the rotating mod until you get the correct draw length. 

There was a time when they first came out with rotating mods where only a couple settings were good and the other settings sucked and didn't feel right or shot poorly. But now most bows shoot good in any draw length setting offered because cam design and mod design has had years of wisdom packed into it to make them good everywhere.


----------



## lamby66 (Jun 10, 2015)

I did not read all the comments on this thread, but I will say that it looks like Elite is going in the right direction. 
I loved some aspects of the elites I had over the the years, mostly the balance and the v grip on my v37. The problems I had with them (every elite I ever owned which was 3) would not tune right no matter how I shimmed them. I had to put a TON of "thumb" into my grip to make it shoot correct (my form is what it is, and I believe a bow should be tuned to me, not me to a bow).

I sold my my v37 for a PSE xpression 3d which had the limb adjustment system (LAS) that the new elite has but it also had a split yoke. the las system was sort of useless as a couple turns of the yoke tuned the bow perfectly.

I have moved from PSE to Hoyt target bows and love them as well my scores went up, I can switch between arrows without re-tuning the bow (just adjust the rest slightly) and be on my way.

I think Elite is finally getting they stuff together with the rotating mods too!

All and all, it will not make me want to swich from my prevail and proforce, but it looks like a really nice bow at a much better price point then the invecta.


----------



## apt2106 (Jan 19, 2012)

Perry24 said:


> Elite's FAQ does say the draw lengths were taken at 80% letoff. From the few reviews on this thread, it seems they are spot on at 70%, .75 long at 80%, and 1" long at 90%. Does this seem accurate?
> 
> With the amount of adjustability, this should be a non issue, especially if it hits advertised speeds at the measured draw length. Of course, there are those few that will cry foul on Elite over this. Shame they can't just go away and cry on the other 2020 threads and leave this alone.


I'm seeing the 1" long with cable stops only at 90%. When I installed the limb stops it was only around 1/4-3/8" long at 80%.


----------



## montanacur (Sep 12, 2005)

That's good to hear. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

I am really enjoying the new tech that Elite and others are bringing out. Anything that simplifies things for the end user is a win. Even though this particular bow doesn't interest me I'm will be looking forward to some real world tuning and shooting reviews from those that it does. It appears there are a few kinks to work out but as we all know the road to progress isn't always a smooth one. There is enough knowledgeable people on here to work through it for the benefit of us all. As I've already said I look forward to it.


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

i had been holding off awaiting the new elite vs possibly picking up a leftover ritual but have not been able to compare the new kure and the existing ritual to make the decision. i know of few of you out there have had them in the shops but the 3 dealers of my area (all fairly lg stores) are still awaiting an arrival and have no eta, only that the rep told one of them would try to get one out to one of the when he was in the area. does anyone know of an actual time they will roll the bows out to the shops or am i in the minority and all the other shops have them on hand?


----------



## apt2106 (Jan 19, 2012)

carmanusa said:


> i had been holding off awaiting the new elite vs possibly picking up a leftover ritual but have not been able to compare the new kure and the existing ritual to make the decision. i know of few of you out there have had them in the shops but the 3 dealers of my area (all fairly lg stores) are still awaiting an arrival and have no eta, only that the rep told one of them would try to get one out to one of the when he was in the area. does anyone know of an actual time they will roll the bows out to the shops or am i in the minority and all the other shops have them on hand?


Sounds like your shops didn't hop on the pre-order, like I did. If your dealer placed a standard order then it will be mid to end of November.


----------



## oldarch (Jun 25, 2019)

Wow, nice catch and brilliant!

Looks close to Athens, the Athens used warranty transferability - need more of that in the industry. Used flagship bows are worthless IMHO, not to mention the double-talk about *what* the warranty actually is in easy to understand delivery.

Son has Ritual, I've been impressed w/Elite since. 



roosiebull said:


> so what does this bow offer in no press tuning capability? is it just the limb pocket to adjust? a rocking limb pocket?
> 
> when will the big companies copy APA? you can do EVERYTHING on an APA without a press, from adding a peep, timing cams, cam lean, etc.... there is no reason to have a press if you have an APA, and their system is so simple, and adds no weight or gadgets to the bow (besides the little keeper pin that is stored in the riser) that is what we need, a true no press bow you can work on in the woods if you needed to.
> 
> ...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Let me just say, there is way more to the Kure than meets the eye. For kicks, here is a 500 spine Nano RZ and then a 330 spine Hexx with zero adjustments after initial first shot bareshaft bullet hole with the Hexx. 
I’ve tuned a whole lot of bows and not quite sure I have ever seen this before 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

oldarch said:


> Wow, nice catch and brilliant!
> 
> Looks close to Athens, the Athens used warranty transferability - need more of that in the industry. Used flagship bows are worthless IMHO, not to mention the double-talk about *what* the warranty actually is in easy to understand delivery.
> 
> Son has Ritual, I've been impressed w/Elite since.





ontarget7 said:


> Let me just say, there is way more to the Kure than meets the eye. For kicks, here is a 500 spine Nano RZ and then a 330 spine Hexx with zero adjustments after initial first shot bareshaft bullet hole with the Hexx.
> I’ve tuned a whole lot of bows and not quite sure I have ever seen this before
> 
> 
> ...


that alone is really cool, forgiving seems appropriate.

the few bugs and confusion with this bow should be expected, look at what they did in a year? a year is a very short window to develop the technology and test every aspect of it, and get everything perfect.... I think if people just look at the bow for what it is, Elite brought some really cool stuff (those pictures above are telling)

if everything holds up and functions long term, anyone who is in the market for this bow will like it. it's not my cup of tea, but I like it.... their new tech is a hell of a lot more useful than a switch weight cam:wink:

if there are other bugs that will show up, Elite is good at taking care of their customers. look forward to seeing more on this bow, the tech is a step in the right direction I think, but like Predator pointed out, not super useful for people who are set up and know how to tune bows well already.

if you don't have yolks, then this Elite tech is even cool for folks that are good at tuning, and that forgiveness alone is good for everyone


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

That's pretty dang impressive on the different spine bareshafts. I believe this Asym Tri Track cam system has potential to be the best system on the market. Reminds me of a Bowtech Reckoning cam mixed with an Evolve cam. 

The options for tuning and adjustments for feel at full draw are pretty much endless. The only thing I wish it had is a track to slide the limb stop like the Ritual instead of the holes that the stops screw into. This would give you even more adjustability. 

Can't wait until they bring out the longer ATA hunting version. The string angle on the Kure is just a tad smaller than I like but is better than most bows it's size because of the large top cam.


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

ontarget7 said:


> Let me just say, there is way more to the Kure than meets the eye. For kicks, here is a 500 spine Nano RZ and then a 330 spine Hexx with zero adjustments after initial first shot bareshaft bullet hole with the Hexx.
> I’ve tuned a whole lot of bows and not quite sure I have ever seen this before
> 
> 
> ...


 like it !!! Keep it coming !


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

ontarget7 said:


> Let me just say, there is way more to the Kure than meets the eye. For kicks, here is a 500 spine Nano RZ and then a 330 spine Hexx with zero adjustments after initial first shot bareshaft bullet hole with the Hexx.
> I’ve tuned a whole lot of bows and not quite sure I have ever seen this before
> 
> 
> ...


I see a lot of potential there. Looks like this system is going to be good for the tuners and shooters. We will see over time what it brings.


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> I’m actually seeing draw length more spot on at 70% let-off not at the 80%. Not the end of the world, nor what I feel the focus should be on.
> 
> It’s in our nature to gravitate to the negative or you might say out of spec per say, since it’s not really a negative do to the large amount of adjustment.
> 
> ...


Shane,
I realize you’re just getting into this thing but can you comment on the draw cycle any since there’s some early on mixed views? For example you had an sr6 that you liked how would you compare the Kure draw vs an sr6 say on comfort setting?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

CAB007 said:


> Shane,
> I realize you’re just getting into this thing but can you comment on the draw cycle any since there’s some early on mixed views? For example you had an sr6 that you liked how would you compare the Kure draw vs an sr6 say on comfort setting?


I would say draw cycle is easier than SR6 in comfort but it is also a little slower as well.

This is not a stiff draw at all. I’m hoping they end up offering 80# limbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> I would say draw cycle is easier than SR6 in comfort but it is also a little slower as well.
> 
> This is not a stiff draw at all. I’m hoping they end up offering 80# limbs
> 
> ...


Thank you! So it’s closer to a comfort setting in bowtech vs performance? That’s perfect for me as I’ve come to like the front loaded cycles then smooth rest of way back! Going to find one to shoot and see how it compares.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

CAB007 said:


> Thank you! So it’s closer to a comfort setting in bowtech vs performance? That’s perfect for me as I’ve come to like the front loaded cycles then smooth rest of way back! Going to find one to shoot and see how it compares.


Yes, even a little easier IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

dnv23 said:


> The options for tuning and adjustments for feel at full draw are pretty much endless. The only thing I wish it had is a track to slide the limb stop like the Ritual instead of the holes that the stops screw into. This would give you even more adjustability.


Because of this dynamic you will actually need a press in most cases to make necessary cable adjustments to properly time the bow.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

pbuck said:


> Lol!! It’s not like they don’t spell that out for you.
> 
> In all fairness, most people will probably want 80% let-off so maybe expand the charts to include the settings for each percentage.


The reality is that the adjustment is not the same across the DL spectrum. The cams run long in the middle part of the draw range bell curve but are much closer to spec at the bottom and top ends. So if you are a long draw archer you may be in luck and the bow will actually measure about where you would expect it to (based on your experience with other bows). If you are in the mid range, which is where most people fall, they will run longer than bows of other makes and much longer than prior elites did as they (Rituals for example) measure almost spot on vs. the typical 1/4" to 3/8" long. Not the end of the world but not ideal either. I think it will create some confusion for the masses but if you understand the dynamic you can adjust accordingly especially given the adjustability of the system. How it actually performs at measured DL's in the fat part of the bell curve remains to be seen but you aren't going to get blistering speed out of the draw cycle as described and I think most people realize that.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

"Simplicity" this is not. That went out the window this year. But they packed a lot of new tech and adjustment options into one bow in one year. We just have to figure out how best to leverage it. And I suspect they'll continue to refine and tweak this stuff in the coming years.

Frankly the 3 track cam seems like the most significant development with this bow if it provides the balance and forgiveness suggested.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Predator said:


> Because of this dynamic you will actually need a press in most cases to make necessary cable adjustments to properly time the bow.


How does the draw stop affect cam timing? Or do you mean cam synch?


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Perry24 said:


> How does the draw stop affect cam timing? Or do you mean cam synch?


Sorry, to be clear I mean cam sync.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Predator said:


> "Simplicity" this is not. That went out the window this year. But they packed a lot of new tech and adjustment options into one bow in one year. We just have to figure out how best to leverage it. And I suspect they'll continue to refine and tweak this stuff in the coming years.
> 
> Frankly the 3 track cam seems like the most significant development with this bow if it provides the balance and forgiveness suggested.


Its definitely SIMPLE 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

They won't roll over the same and stops won't be in sync unless you adjust cable(s). With sliding stops you could adjust top and bottom accordingly and they were rarely exactly the same. With specific holes vs. slider you'll need to adjust cables accordingly. Not a big deal if you know how to tune but not as simple as perhaps implied and you most certainly need a press to do so.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

ontarget7 said:


> Its definitely SIMPLE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK :wink: Depends on how one defines "simple" I suppose. Not meant to be a criticism, just a reality. A lot more to adjust and understand than prior system - but much more adjustable so worth the decrease in simplicity.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Predator said:


> OK :wink: Depends on how one defines "simple" I suppose. Not meant to be a criticism, just a reality. A lot more to adjust and understand than prior system - but much more adjustable so worth the decrease in simplicity.


Simple is defined as the easiest tuning bow I have tuned to date and that’s not just a few bows [emoji6]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

ontarget7 said:


> Simple is defined as the easiest tuning bow I have tuned to date and that’s not just a few bows [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure she tunes up beautifully - one of the benefits of all of the new adjustments and, like I said, the new 3 track cam system. Happy to see the results you are getting and not the least bit surprised.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Simple is defined as the easiest tuning bow I have tuned to date and that’s not just a few bows [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you understand bows, and know what happens when you adjust everything you can adjust.... most people don't have your level of bow knowledge. it seems easy if you know what you're doing, but not as easy for the person who has never done any of their own tuning and buys a Kure with the notion it will be easy to do with all of this new tech.... but it won't be for the majority of archers


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

roosiebull said:


> you understand bows, and know what happens when you adjust everything you can adjust.... most people don't have your level of bow knowledge. it seems easy if you know what you're doing, but not as easy for the person who has never done any of their own tuning and buys a Kure with the notion it will be easy to do with all of this new tech.... but it won't be for the majority of archers


I agree with this totally.. Shane knows what’s going on. But, I see this as a nightmare for dealers in the beginning. Most shops always have guys that want to tinker and mess with their own equipment,which is fine but I see a lot of bows getting way outta whack. Now I haven’t held the bow yet and studied it so I maybe completely wrong. But I remember dealing with some of these guys and it was always something they were screwing up and then expected me to fix for free. Hopefully I am completely wrong


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

longbeard02 said:


> I agree with this totally.. Shane knows what’s going on. But, I see this as a nightmare for dealers in the beginning. Most shops always have guys that want to tinker and mess with their own equipment,which is fine but I see a lot of bows getting way outta whack. Now I haven’t held the bow yet and studied it so I maybe completely wrong. But I remember dealing with some of these guys and it was always something they were screwing up and then expected me to fix for free. Hopefully I am completely wrong


I feel you are not seeing the big picture. I already have dealers that I know that are saying the same thing. A few of them are not the biggest tech savvy guys. 

For shops it’s huge, since time is money and you only have so many hours in a day. 

For the consumer DIY crowd, it doesn’t get any easier. Put it this way.... if you were to start off with the Kure as your first bow to tune, it will make other bows seem complicated and way more time consuming. 

The lack of lateral nock travel is crazy good. 

1)Cams hitting at the same time at full draw. Heck, all throw give or take since there’s even room to play there and still find perfect results with slight rest adjustments 

2) Nock height a touch nock high

3) centershot dead down the middle at 13/16 off leading edge of the riser

This sums a very solid starting point in short order. It’s that Simple and super forgiving in those setting with a wide range of spines. 

Most wont even need to mess with the SET. I feel this will come into play for some when form and grip may not be ideal. Even in these cases, it’s highly adjustable to accommodate the end user. 

All go into things more in depth after I spend more time with it. However, it truly is that SIMPLE. 

Spec wise, I really would like to see 75 to 80# limb options and a 6” brace height bow with a 340-342 IBO. 

Other than that, no hiccups so far and feel they really nailed this one. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> I would say draw cycle is easier than SR6 in comfort but it is also a little slower as well.
> 
> This is not a stiff draw at all. I’m hoping they end up offering 80# limbs
> 
> ...


I don't agree with this ^^^. I think the draw on the SR6 is MUCH more desirable/smoother/easier in the comfort setting.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Specs 

28.37”/73#
406 gr 
298 fps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

THE ELKMAN said:


> I don't agree with this ^^^. I think the draw on the SR6 is MUCH more desirable/smoother/easier in the comfort setting.


Since you have access to both of the bows any chance you could post a draw force curve for each of them?


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> I feel you are not seeing the big picture. I already have dealers that I know that are saying the same thing. A few of them are not the biggest tech savvy guys.
> 
> For shops it’s huge, since time is money and you only have so many hours in a day.
> 
> ...


And maybe something in the 33 to 34 inch range that isn't 5 pounds would be nice. The Kure is a nice start in the right direction, but they really should have made a 31 inch bow that was WAAAY less than 4.6 pounds. That is just stupid. I like my weight where I want to put it, not where some manufacturer decides to leave it ... JMO


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Adamsdjr said:


> Since you have access to both of the bows any chance you could post a draw force curve for each of them?












Top is Kure
Bottom SR6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

On excess DL and rotating mods what we all underestimate is the challenge with properly designing a rotating mod. DL adjustability is huge for the consumer, dealer and for resale. All companies would have rotating mods with DL adjustability if they could. Bowtech is pretty good at it but hasn't quite "nailed it" which explains why the SR6 doesn't hold up to advertised performance in the lower DLs and why it's pretty much a "no-go" at 30". Hoyt has for years has some form of rotating mod but they had to do it over multiple cams with limited DL adjustability because they couldn't figure out how to maintain performance and DL consistency across the full range. I'm sure Mathews has experimented with it but never figured out how to make it work to their specs which is why they've stuck with some sort of DL specific mods. PSE is really the only one who I think has done a consistently good job with their rotating mods but they've been doing it a long time and even then it's probably not quite perfect.

This is elite's first attempt at this thing. Did they "nail it"? Absolutely not. They had to make sacrifices on DL consistency to make it work this time around. We'll see how performance holds up across the DL range over time. But I applaud them for going down this road as they obviously believe the adjustability (which they took a step further with 1/4" DL adjustments - which is awesome) for consumers and dealers will more than offset the imperfections on DL consistency and potential confusion that might cause until people figure this system out. Smart move on their part or no? Only you can decide that.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

THE ELKMAN said:


> And maybe something in the 33 to 34 inch range that isn't 5 pounds would be nice. The Kure is a nice start in the right direction, but they really should have made a 31 inch bow that was WAAAY less than 4.6 pounds. That is just stupid. I like my weight where I want to put it, not where some manufacturer decides to leave it ... JMO


Agree to some extent although I don't mind the specs. They had the riser designed for structural integrity and it weighs similar to Ritual risers - but then they added SET and the rotating mods which is where ALL of the incremental weight came from. The good news is that it's at the ends of the bow which is MUCH better from a stability standpoint than focused in the middle of the riser. And they've done so apparently achieving good balance so it won't feel as heavy as it is. But I agree the overall mass weight is higher than it should be. More work to do and I suspect that will improve over the next year or so.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Wow - I didn’t realize how big of a chunk of metal those mods were until seeing these views. Interesting- certainly helps explain some of the weight gain. Actually impressive they can deliver 332-335 equivalent across DL range with all that extra weight on the middle of the cam.


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Predator said:


> I knew that riser looked familiar- looks like an Athens Revelation riser.



Athens Outdoors, LLC
235 Middle Rd, Suite 600, Henrietta, NY 14467

Elite Archery
1325 John St. 
West Henrietta, NY 14586



2 miles away from each other


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Shane, at some point can you share your thoughts on the grip. Some have said they like the thicker Ritual grip better but I’m pretty convinced I’ll prefer the new grip as I like it a bit more narrow. Wondering how you’d compare the two and how sensitive you find the grip on down range accuracy (for instance left/rights) realizing you probably haven’t gotten that far yet.


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> I feel you are not seeing the big picture. I already have dealers that I know that are saying the same thing. A few of them are not the biggest tech savvy guys.
> 
> For shops it’s huge, since time is money and you only have so many hours in a day.
> 
> ...


 I do get it and I think it is going to be a great bow. I may even make the switch to elite. I think you are in concrete bus.?? I know you know what’s going on with bows and can do wonders with them but if you’ve ever owned an archery shop or worked in one you know there are guys (weekend warriors) is what we called them that no matter what you do or how long you stand there with them and let them shoot thru paper they couldn’t shoot a bullet hole thru paper if their life depended on it. Because they all want to see that. Not you shooting one - they want to do it. I can see these guys at home now screwing it up 100%. But in the long run maybe they’ll learn. 
Their technique and form suck and they are the ones that pick up their bow 2 days before season to start practicing... and then bring bow to shop and expect dealer to drop everything their doing for them and forget about everyone else that’s been waiting patiently and dropped all there stuff off way before season.. 
I do think it’s a great bow from what I’m reading and plan on shooting one. But you and I both know these guys are out there and that’s why I think early on dealers are gonna have a tough time with these knuckleheads..


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

vince71969 said:


> Predator said:
> 
> 
> > I knew that riser looked familiar- looks like an Athens Revelation riser.
> ...


Interesting! Didn’t realize that.

I finally had the chance to shoot an Athens in September when out of town (very hard to find a dealer - none anywhere remotely near me). I shot the Ridge 32 and was NOT impressed in the least bit. Shot an Obsession FX7 at same time and the Obsession absolutely blew it out of the water in every dimension. I did like the looks of the Revelation riser though so I suppose that’s a compliment to the Kure which is a good looking bow.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Predator said:


> Interesting! Didn’t realize that.
> 
> I finally had the chance to shoot an Athens in September when out of town (very hard to find a dealer - none anywhere remotely near me). I shot the Ridge 32 and was NOT impressed in the least bit. Shot an Obsession FX7 at same time and the Obsession absolutely blew it out of the water in every dimension. I did like the looks of the Revelation riser though so I suppose that’s a compliment to the Kure which is a good looking bow.


If you are looking for a conspiracy theory, Athens moved into Elite's old building. It came with some employees too. [emoji6]


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

longbeard02 said:


> I do get it and I think it is going to be a great bow. I may even make the switch to elite. I think you are in concrete bus.?? I know you know what’s going on with bows and can do wonders with them but if you’ve ever owned an archery shop or worked in one you know there are guys (weekend warriors) is what we called them that no matter what you do or how long you stand there with them and let them shoot thru paper they couldn’t shoot a bullet hole thru paper if their life depended on it. Because they all want to see that. Not you shooting one - they want to do it. I can see these guys at home now screwing it up 100%. But in the long run maybe they’ll learn.
> Their technique and form suck and they are the ones that pick up their bow 2 days before season to start practicing... and then bring bow to shop and expect dealer to drop everything their doing for them and forget about everyone else that’s been waiting patiently and dropped all there stuff off way before season..
> I do think it’s a great bow from what I’m reading and plan on shooting one. But you and I both know these guys are out there and that’s why I think early on dealers are gonna have a tough time with these knuckleheads..


I can relate bro !
Used to own a shop myself and understand what you are referring to 

I think on that aspect it will be easier to be honest. Time is definitely money and these make quick work out of things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Predator said:


> Shane, at some point can you share your thoughts on the grip. Some have said they like the thicker Ritual grip better but I’m pretty convinced I’ll prefer the new grip as I like it a bit more narrow. Wondering how you’d compare the two and how sensitive you find the grip on down range accuracy (for instance left/rights) realizing you probably haven’t gotten that far yet.


I will be diving into more no doubt and the down range is on the list 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ah, so you know some of those headaches waiting to happen. Like you I truly hope it works out this way. Now, you have shot it and tinkered with it so I will take your word for it because you know exactly what I’m talking about. Hoping to shoot one soon and may say goodbye to the Hoyt.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking forward to Shane's in-depth review as I've always found them to be very balanced. 

Interested to see how easy it is to tune using arrows outside of the recommended range....and the degree that it's possible to create (and then correct for) severe left and right tears using SET.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Predator said:


> Shane, at some point can you share your thoughts on the grip. Some have said they like the thicker Ritual grip better but I’m pretty convinced I’ll prefer the new grip as I like it a bit more narrow. Wondering how you’d compare the two and how sensitive you find the grip on down range accuracy (for instance left/rights) realizing you probably haven’t gotten that far yet.


Kure, I’ll say 

Only had 3 arrows
Last minute arrows set up so I only made 3 to verify sight tape. 

60 yards 
Nock bushing is around the arrow up by the paper 
Two arrows left for 80 yards 
Zero time down range with it 

First time shooting it past 30 yards

It’s really not at my preferred peak weight or speed, but man, I may just run with it. 

Could be completely luck but man it felt good. I’ll definitely spend a lot more time so I can give you more input but in this short window to get it ready for this weekend, it’s money




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

ontarget7 said:


> Predator said:
> 
> 
> > Shane, at some point can you share your thoughts on the grip. Some have said they like the thicker Ritual grip better but I’m pretty convinced I’ll prefer the new grip as I like it a bit more narrow. Wondering how you’d compare the two and how sensitive you find the grip on down range accuracy (for instance left/rights) realizing you probably haven’t gotten that far yet.
> ...


 looking good, luck doesn't happen 3 times in a row !!!!


----------



## Done Right (May 13, 2012)

Perry24 said:


> If you are looking for a conspiracy theory, Athens moved into Elite's old building. It came with some employees too.


This is true and correct...Athens and Elite have nothing to do with other on the business end...


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

ontarget7 said:


> Kure, I’ll say
> 
> Only had 3 arrows
> Last minute arrows set up so I only made 3 to verify sight tape.
> ...


Nice!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Rather simple, but man, I’m taken back a little of how well this bow actually tunes and shoots. 

Balances out rather well











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin59 (Jan 19, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> Kure, I’ll say
> 
> Only had 3 arrows
> Last minute arrows set up so I only made 3 to verify sight tape.
> ...



So how does it compare to the ritual 33? Grip and shot vibration? Is tuning really worth the extra ?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

If this keeps up, my Black Ritual will be for sale and will add another Kure. 

Still need more time behind it before making that decision 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin59 (Jan 19, 2014)

How are the grips in comparison and the draw?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Benjamin59 said:


> How are the grips in comparison and the draw?


Same other than a little thinner. Draw would be a little easier than my Ritual 30


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apt2106 (Jan 19, 2012)

I've shot the KURE from 27-29" now with no stabilizer. There is no vibration at all. I've heard guys that haven't shot the bow saying they've heard its a tuning fork. That couldn't be further from the truth. The Ritual 33 at the longer draws had a tad bit of vibration, but a low end stabilizer soaked it right up.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2018)

I stopped by a shop yesterday looking for ammo and I asked about the new bows, mainly the Kure. They had one in the shop but they sold it within the first few days of them getting it. The bow tech said it shot very well, tuned up easily, and the draw felt smoother to him than the Ritual 33. He was impressed with it. No timeline for when they may get more of them in.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have heard from several sources that the bow is Triax dead................


----------



## Daddybuck-kilr (Feb 17, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> If this keeps up, my Black Ritual will be for sale and will add another Kure.
> 
> Still need more time behind it before making that decision
> 
> ...


Looks like you are shooting the limb stops. Have you had time to play around with both and like the limb better? The one I shot at the shop was on cable and I didn't really care for it ( shoot cable now Realm X) thx Shane


----------



## Daddybuck-kilr (Feb 17, 2011)

BucksnBass525 said:


> I have heard from several sources that the bow is Triax dead................


The one I shot was not, not that it was bad or anything


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

BucksnBass525 said:


> I have heard from several sources that the bow is Triax dead................


If that's indeed the case they are going to sell a PILE of these bows....


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Saw a video that shows how much you can adjust the cam lean. Freaking awesome system!


----------



## Benjamin59 (Jan 19, 2014)

Perry24 said:


> Saw a video that shows how much you can adjust the cam lean. Freaking awesome system!



Can you post the video on here


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

Shane,

When you get time, please do a video showing how to bring fixed blades and field points together at say 60 yards using the SET system.

Thanks :thumbs_up


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Benjamin59 said:


> Can you post the video on here


Try this. It was posted to Instagram.

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B4fE01rAc1b/?igshid=1y02ajv0hg22a


----------



## Jtime1010 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice


----------



## apt2106 (Jan 19, 2012)

BucksnBass525 said:


> I have heard from several sources that the bow is Triax dead................


And the KURE is loaded up with rubber dampners like the Triax.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Less the two in the riser.................


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

apt2106 said:


> And the KURE is loaded up with rubber dampners like the Triax.


What's your point?


----------



## apt2106 (Jan 19, 2012)

Perry24 said:


> What's your point?


That's it's just as vibe free with less dampners. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## apt2106 (Jan 19, 2012)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Less the two in the riser.................


The one I shot had one in the rest and quiver.....monkey tails. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

apt2106 said:


> That's it's just as vibe free with less dampners.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Exactly, and there might be a little less "perceived vibe" with a big ol' rubber grip don't you think.:wink:


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The Kure gets the go for this weekend. 
I wouldn’t be surprised if it’s up there for bow of the year. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully21 (Apr 24, 2019)

Annnnnnnddddddddd looks like I will be keeping my ritual for another year


----------



## Zac1594 (Mar 26, 2019)

I think the Kure looks pretty promising. Unfortunately I don’t think I can justify spending that much on a bow. Now I’m hoping with some people upgrading I can find a used Ritual for a decent price.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Zac1594 said:


> I think the Kure looks pretty promising. Unfortunately I don’t think I can justify spending that much on a bow. Now I’m hoping with some people upgrading I can find a used Ritual for a decent price.


I’ll be selling my Ritual 30 Black one if interested PM me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> The Kure gets the go for this weekend.
> I wouldn’t be surprised if it’s up there for bow of the year.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL for now, what bow will it be next? I've heard this same spiel from you every year! LOL


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

griffwar said:


> LOL for now, what bow will it be next? I've heard this same spiel from you every year! LOL


I really don’t see anything wrong with shooting the top bows every year to get a feel for them. 

Then on top of that I share the tech info and you don’t share crap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> I really don’t see anything wrong with shooting the top bows every year to get a feel for them.
> 
> Then on top of that I share the tech info and you don’t share crap
> 
> ...


 Nothing wrong with what you do, but it's the same every year, this is the best thing there is according to you and puff your love affair is over and on to the next! Which you will proclaim is the best ever? So what are we to believe? Which one is the best? I share plenty in person, no need to here you have plenty of people willing to share there knowledge some good some bad.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

griffwar said:


> Nothing wrong with what you do, but it's the same every year, this is the best thing there is according to you and puff your love affair is over and on to the next! Which you will proclaim is the best ever? So what are we to believe? Which one is the best? I share plenty in person, no need to here you have plenty of people willing to share there knowledge some good some bad.


Why do you care what someone else does so much?


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

COArrow said:


> Why do you care what someone else does so much?


Don't care at all just the same old spiel every year! Best bow ever, bow of the year a month from now it will be a different bow? Like I said what are you to believe? Obviously that leaves a lot of people scratching there heads on what to believe from him. I would hear him out on tuning just because he is good at that, but I have My own methods of tuning but it never hurts to listen and maybe learn something new.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

griffwar said:


> Don't care at all just the same old spiel every year! Best bow ever, bow of the year a month from now it will be a different bow? Like I said what are you to believe? Obviously that leaves a lot of people scratching there heads on what to believe from him. I would hear him out on tuning just because he is good at that, but I have My own methods of tuning but it never hurts to listen and maybe learn something new.


Well, you certainly must care to be posting negative comments about Shane for his contributions to the forum. If you can do better, post your own reviews. Oh, wait, you only help folks in person, not on AT.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

griffwar said:


> Don't care at all just the same old spiel every year! Best bow ever, bow of the year a month from now it will be a different bow? Like I said what are you to believe? Obviously that leaves a lot of people scratching there heads on what to believe from him. I would hear him out on tuning just because he is good at that, but I have My own methods of tuning but it never hurts to listen and maybe learn something new.


Would love to hear about your method of tuning. I assume it must work great or you wouldn’t be doing it. Please post so we can learn.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

griffwar said:


> LOL for now, what bow will it be next? I've heard this
> 
> same spiel from you every year! LOL



You can spend the cash, buy the bows, and do the in depth reviews then.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

griffwar said:


> Don't care at all just the same old spiel every year! Best bow ever, bow of the year a month from now it will be a different bow? Like I said what are you to believe? Obviously that leaves a lot of people scratching there heads on what to believe from him. I would hear him out on tuning just because he is good at that, but I have My own methods of tuning but it never hurts to listen and maybe learn something new.


So I highlight what I like and don’t like and plug in all the tech info every year. Yes, that would be the same. 
However, not all manufacturers have gained ground over the years so I really have not said this is the best per say. Take Hoyt for instance, on the technical side they have gone backwards. Feel, balance shot etc have been solid but lacking in other areas. 
Mathews bombed it with the No cam etc. 
My point, most the time a new release will be better than the previous year to some degree.

As for Elite ? 
This by far is a breakout year for them. I would even say more so than when they signed Levi on. 
Huge improvements from a technical standpoint. This tops the OD cams and a stellar platform for years to come. Other than speed, specs etc, I really don’t see much that needs to be offered. They have achieved what you would only see in a shoot through riser design. 

Some might say Prime comes to mind, yes they do. However, with Primes system their is not much room for adjustments and the system hasn’t really been built on a neutral grip stance per say, hence the reason some still have issues tuning them. Now, this year they have made room to shim cams of all things to widen that ability to get them to tune for those that have issues. 

Elite, absolutely killed it this year in building a very forgiving platform off a neutral grip stance to start, with loads of adjustments even past that. 
Cams even have less lateral movement than Primes system. Rather impressive to say the least. 

Yes, best Elite offering to date 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

roosiebull said:


> you understand bows, and know what happens when you adjust everything you can adjust.... most people don't have your level of bow knowledge. it seems easy if you know what you're doing, but not as easy for the person who has never done any of their own tuning and buys a Kure with the notion it will be easy to do with all of this new tech.... but it won't be for the majority of archers[/QUOTE
> 
> I don’t see how it could get any easier, there’s even arrows on it telling you which way to turn the bolt.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I feel they could of just not even offered the SET system since this Tri Track system has really no lateral movement and built off a neutral grip stance. 
Instead, they went a step further just in case. 

I really feel you will probably see very few threads started on tuning issues with these bows. They are so friendly it’s crazy and you can darn near shoot anything through it. In fact, I haven’t had an arrow yet that wouldn’t tune. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs9 (Dec 12, 2014)

So much negative floating around. I love seeing companies innovate and come out with new things! Props to Elite on this years release. Ive never owned an Elite but I am very excited to shoot this bow. May just have to pull the trigger on one as well.


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

The Kure is top in my list to shoot. I have not been impressed with Elite since the options came out but this bow looks pretty darn nice. Very friendly for the user and the shops. Best of both worlds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

hdrking2003 said:


> Maaaaaaan, it never ceases to amaze me that no matter what thread they are in, that there are always a handful of extremely narcissistic people who feel the need to make EVERY(and I really mean EVERY) thread about themselves(or their beefs) instead of concentrating on the ACTUAL thread topic! You all ruin threads on a daily basis!! No wonder you don't see a bunch of the old usernames anymore. Time for you children to go back to Facebook!


Exactly the reason I don't come to this section anymore. If I wanted all the egotistical crap I would be on facebook. Grow up people.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Heck I'm glad there are guys like OT7 that are willing to shell out their hard earned cash for these new untested products. They have the knowledge and ability to dissect and run them through the paces. Find the positives and negatives so the rest of us can learn from them. I've made purchases based on his testing and have had zero regrets because of it. All I can say is haters gonna hate.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 28, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> In fact, I haven’t had an arrow yet that wouldn’t tune.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, that's a really impressive statement when you stop & think about it. Was so close to pulling the trigger on a double yoke 2019 bow, now the Kure has me glad I didn't.

As long as there are no problems that crop up after guys own them for 6 months and put a few 1,000 arrows through them, the KURE is definitely in for bow of the year. Dang.


----------



## Benjamin59 (Jan 19, 2014)

So I got to play with the new elite Kure today! Great bow no doubt solid a lot of adjustability looks like a winner. I won’t get one because the grip narrows down to much towards the top for me but greatttttt bow


----------



## Done Right (May 13, 2012)

griffwar said:


> LOL for now, what bow will it be next? I've heard this same spiel from you every year! LOL


And what do you have to share with us..Alot of us like Shanes reviews and input..


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

ontarget7 said:


> I really don’t see anything wrong with shooting the top bows every year to get a feel for them.
> 
> Then on top of that I share the tech info and you don’t share crap
> 
> ...


Did you run the Kure through the chrono? I might have missed that post. Wondering what the real numbers look like.


----------



## Nevanevan (Jul 17, 2016)

I don't think there is another tuner on this site like OT7 that offers great advise and multiple ways to tune these bows. Regardless of what he thinks is the best bow, his insight had made me a better tuner and his threads are entertaining to read, unlike many of the haters on this site. 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

I like OT7 reviews as well. I'm confused though, is he Steve Speck from S&S archery? Also has backcountry hunting vids on youtube?


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Q2DEATH said:


> I like OT7 reviews as well. I'm confused though, is he Steve Speck from S&S archery? Also has backcountry hunting vids on youtube?


In a word, no. Shane Chuning is his name. He's also has some pretty good videos on you tube.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Q2DEATH said:


> Did you run the Kure through the chrono? I might have missed that post. Wondering what the real numbers look like.


You bet

28.37/73#
406 gr arrow 
298 fps 

Sorry, been chasing a good buck that’s not cooperating 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

ontarget7 said:


> You bet
> 
> 28.37/73#
> 406 gr arrow
> ...



Very nice, thanks. Good luck on the buck.


----------



## scpowerman (Sep 19, 2015)

cruizerjoy said:


> Heck I'm glad there are guys like OT7 that are willing to shell out their hard earned cash for these new untested products. They have the knowledge and ability to dissect and run them through the paces. Find the positives and negatives so the rest of us can learn from them. I've made purchases based on his testing and have had zero regrets because of it. All I can say is haters gonna hate.


Amen. Thanks Shane!!


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

ontarget7 said:


> Q2DEATH said:
> 
> 
> > Did you run the Kure through the chrono? I might have missed that post. Wondering what the real numbers look like.
> ...


 are we going to get to see a pic of a buck and a Kure together ? I hope !!


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

ontarget7 said:


> You bet
> 
> 28.37/73#
> 406 gr arrow
> ...


Those are very respectable numbers. Now get that buck so we can see some pics!:moose::moose:


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

How about a Kure 35 with 6.75" brace, 340IBO? That would have me interested. It's gotta be in the pipes somewhere.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ingo said:


> How about a Kure 35 with 6.75" brace, 340IBO? That would have me interested. It's gotta be in the pipes somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


They'd have to drop the brace to 6" to get 340 fps out of this cam. I would love to see those specs you posted though.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

dnv23 said:


> They'd have to drop the brace to 6" to get 340 fps out of this cam. I would love to see those specs you posted though.


I mean, it can be done with a reasonable draw cycle just maybe not 85-90% letoff and that massive Elite valley. Elite has always been one step away for me. I like their looks, their brand, and they certainly have gotten the binary cam right but I just haven't ever meshed up with one. 

I'm perfectly happy with my Reckoning but just for my own personal insecurity I'd take 5-10 more FPS if it were a free option, lol. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Gonna have to get out and shoot this bow!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Q2DEATH said:


> Very nice, thanks. Good luck on the buck.





Allen cox said:


> are we going to get to see a pic of a buck and a Kure together ? I hope !!





cruizerjoy said:


> Those are very respectable numbers. Now get that buck so we can see some pics!:moose::moose:


Only had 2 1/2 days but couldn’t turn him up again. About 16 miles on the ground and didn’t see the same bucks twice. Pre rut is kicking in and they were on the move. Tried to hold out but never spotted this guy again, or the bigger one I was hoping to get eyes on. 

No action for the Kure yet but good times nonetheless 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mass weight is brought up quite a bit. Everyone has their personal preferences and I can’t say it really ever crossed my mind. 

Considering I just put a hard 16 miles on the ground with probably 5000 ft of elevation climbs over that period I really didn’t see any issues with bow mass weight. Overall balance is nice, balances well riding across my shoulders even without the use of hands on the bow while hiking. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

ontarget7 said:


> Q2DEATH said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, thanks. Good luck on the buck.
> ...


 awesome pics


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

This bow is absolutely smooth and dead on the shot.


----------



## Turkey165 (Aug 24, 2009)

bowtecher82nd said:


> This bow is absolutely smooth and dead on the shot.


I would agree 100%. With that being said not out of the box. My first few shots I was a bit disappointed with the hand shock. I am not a guy who complains about hand shock by the way. But it was noticeable. I did get a perfect bullet after five shots. Make sure the cam lean is the same on both cams before adjusting the SET system. Bottom cam was slightly off compared to top cam. It was stupid simple tuning process! Back to hand shock. I adjusted the string stop so it is ever so slightly touching the string. It was a new bow. The shot felt soft. Take away vibration, sound and I guess it equals a soft shot. The draw if anyone is wondering is awesome. Smooth all the way. I realize it is an opinion thing, but I am also shooting an Elite Synergy and it is right there with the Synergy.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Its right there with the Synergy, that is a pretty bold statement. If that is true they should sell a lot of Kure's.


----------



## Turkey165 (Aug 24, 2009)

I shoot the synergy every day and the Kure is not far behind. I was pleasantly surprised with the draw on the Kure. Synergy going to be on hook for now.


----------



## Gixxer1237 (Dec 9, 2018)

Make one in a 35" ata and 6" brace. Looks like a very promising bow.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Or just buy a synergy...


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

trial153 said:


> Or just buy a synergy...


Just make sure you get the Synergy in a 10# heavier draw weight (you could probably back it down a couple of pounds) if you want your arrow to fly at the same speed.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Adamsdjr said:


> Just make sure you get the Synergy in a 10# heavier draw weight (you could probably back it down a couple of pounds) if you want your arrow to fly at the same speed.


Na better still get a PSE with Evolve cam ....


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

Those that have ordered one how long are you having to wait to get it? Shop only has the black and wanting to order a camo one


----------



## montanacur (Sep 12, 2005)

On all the other Elites, cam synch is achieved by using the dots on the cams, which sometimes means the stops have to be adjusted, if say 1 is out all the way, 1 has to be moved in so they hit at the same time. Since the new bows don't have the draw slots, and you have to sync the limb stops or the cable stops, how will that affect cam sync given that limb deflections will cause differences?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

montanacur said:


> On all the other Elites, cam synch is achieved by using the dots on the cams, which sometimes means the stops have to be adjusted, if say 1 is out all the way, 1 has to be moved in so they hit at the same time. Since the new bows don't have the draw slots, and you have to sync the limb stops or the cable stops, how will that affect cam sync given that limb deflections will cause differences?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It’s a 3 track system so a static reference while at brace would be the distance that your cable post is from your cable 










You will want these slightly touching or just a slight gap away. This will be the same top to bottom to use as a reference. Fine tuning is know difference and to be done at full draw, then synch cams accordingly so stops hit at the same time. 

The cable track is friendly to twisting without the cause for concern in serving separation so 1/2 twist if needed works just fine when syncing cams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Ingo said:


> How about a Kure 35 with 6.75" brace, 340IBO? That would have me interested. It's gotta be in the pipes somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I’m with you on this! Sure there will be something close to this for next year..


----------



## Gixxer1237 (Dec 9, 2018)

trial153 said:


> Or just buy a synergy...


I want the tunability of the Kure. The new cam lean system is what makes me want it. Dont get me wrong but if I bought a synergy I'd have to buy a bow press and build a draw board. I've been making excuses NOT to do that. Mostly cause my shop is FULL.


----------



## Kdunlap7 (Nov 13, 2019)

I think the tuning of it awesome


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

Moose39x said:


> Those that have ordered one how long are you having to wait to get it? Shop only has the black and wanting to order a camo one


I wanted hardwood brown camo limbs but in the end just wanted all camo, so ordered last Thur and while the store was uncertain on the turnaround elite replied with to my question...


----------



## Grizzlestomp (Nov 12, 2019)

+1 for a 35" ATA Kure at 7"BH. I'd sacrifice a tiny bit in speed for the increase in accuracy. Maybe they go CRAZY and make a 35" ATA Kure, 7"BH in carbon at 3.9 lbs.


----------



## Cichlidman09 (Nov 8, 2019)

Just got mine today, can't get over how easy the back half of the draw is. Only shot a few arrows though it but felt really good. Upgrading from an impulse 31 and night and day difference in comfort ability.


----------



## Grizzlestomp (Nov 12, 2019)

How steady does it hold?


----------



## mrp (Oct 13, 2007)

Grizzlestomp said:


> How steady does it hold?


Very EXCELLANT. Perfectly balanced


----------



## Grizzlestomp (Nov 12, 2019)

Nice. I’m gonna have to try one and see if I can get used to the weight


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Grizzlestomp said:


> Nice. I’m gonna have to try one and see if I can get used to the weight


Trying drinking a standard 12oz beer, then try drinking a 16 oz beer, if you are able to handle the difference in weight, the bow should be fine for you.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

COArrow said:


> Trying drinking a standard 12oz beer, then try drinking a 16 oz beer, if you are able to handle the difference in weight, the bow should be fine for you.


That is funny ***** right there!!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

zekezoe said:


> That is funny ***** right there!!


I lol’d too.


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

Gixxer1237 said:


> I want the tunability of the Kure. The new cam lean system is what makes me want it. Dont get me wrong but if I bought a synergy I'd have to buy a bow press and build a draw board. I've been making excuses NOT to do that. Mostly cause my shop is FULL.


You still need a press and draw board to set the timing with a Kure.


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

Shot the Kure last night. Very nice bow, draw cycle is smooth all the way back. Not going to order one until I can actually shoot a left handed one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

COArrow said:


> Trying drinking a standard 12oz beer, then try drinking a 16 oz beer, if you are able to handle the difference in weight, the bow should be fine for you.


Post of the year!!! Absolutely!!!


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

COArrow said:


> Trying drinking a standard 12oz beer, then try drinking a 16 oz beer, if you are able to handle the difference in weight, the bow should be fine for you.


Awesome post!!!!!


----------



## Cichlidman09 (Nov 8, 2019)

Just put mine on the chrono for the 1st time and I love how efficient elites are. 70# 29" @280fps with 466 grain arrow. Right on where it should be.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

COArrow said:


> Trying drinking a standard 12oz beer, then try drinking a 16 oz beer, if you are able to handle the difference in weight, the bow should be fine for you.


:darkbeer::darkbeer::beer::teeth:


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

COArrow said:


> Trying drinking a standard 12oz beer, then try drinking a 16 oz beer, if you are able to handle the difference in weight, the bow should be fine for you.


[emoji481][emoji482]
Brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzlestomp (Nov 12, 2019)

COArrow said:


> Trying drinking a standard 12oz beer, then try drinking a 16 oz beer, if you are able to handle the difference in weight, the bow should be fine for you.


First, well played. Second, the other bow I'm considering is the PSE Mach 1 which is over a pound difference. Granted, still not much in the scheme of things, and the heavier bow may hold better, but...


----------



## Cichlidman09 (Nov 8, 2019)

SET technology is no friggin joke.... 5 minutes, 5 shots about a half turn on the set tech to fix a right tear and it's shooting bullet holes. Wow


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)

1/4 turn on top and bottom and my Kure is shooting bullet holes as well. Went to the range to sight in and noticed it is a good bit louder than my Ritual. Any one else notice this?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ASAGHUNT said:


> 1/4 turn on top and bottom and my Kure is shooting bullet holes as well. Went to the range to sight in and noticed it is a good bit louder than my Ritual. Any one else notice this?


I have two Ritual 30’s and I was noticing just the opposite. I’m finding my Kure to be a little quieter




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)

I guess something must be off on my Kure. I have the same rest and stabilizer on both bows. I've made sure all of the screws/bolts are tightened down. Hopefully I can pinpoint the issue.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

ASAGHUNT said:


> I guess something must be off on my Kure. I have the same rest and stabilizer on both bows. I've made sure all of the screws/bolts are tightened down. Hopefully I can pinpoint the issue.


Try playing with string stop position.


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)

Tried playing with the string stop, but no success. Just shot my Kure and the Ritual side by side. Kure is so much easier to draw, but it definitely is louder and has more hand shock than the Ritual. They have the same stabilizers (one is longer, but I swapped them to see if it made a difference) and rest (both Ripcord Max). Both are tuned shooting bullet holes at about 13/16" centershot. The only difference that I can see is my nocking point is lower on the Ritual, so the rest is set up very close to the shelf (in the down position) The Kure's nocking point is higher and the rest is about 1/4 inch or so above the shelf. I'll post a few pictures of the rest on each bow and the Kure's cams. The Kure is set at the #6 mod (27.5") and is drawing right at 28.5" with cable stops only. It's so easy to draw, but feels jumpy at full draw which is surprising since the cable stops are in the highest let off position. Drawing right at 70.2 and peak weight is 11.8. (83% letoff assuming my scale is accurate, should be 90%?). Let me know what you think.


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

ASAGHUNT said:


> Tried playing with the string stop, but no success. Just shot my Kure and the Ritual side by side. Kure is so much easier to draw, but it definitely is louder and has more hand shock than the Ritual. They have the same stabilizers (one is longer, but I swapped them to see if it made a difference) and rest (both Ripcord Max). Both are tuned shooting bullet holes at about 13/16" centershot. The only difference that I can see is my nocking point is lower on the Ritual, so the rest is set up very close to the shelf (in the down position) The Kure's nocking point is higher and the rest is about 1/4 inch or so above the shelf. I'll post a few pictures of the rest on each bow and the Kure's cams. The Kure is set at the #6 mod (27.5") and is drawing right at 28.5" with cable stops only. It's so easy to draw, but feels jumpy at full draw which is surprising since the cable stops are in the highest let off position. Drawing right at 70.2 and peak weight is 11.8. (83% letoff assuming my scale is accurate, should be 90%?). Let me know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 6985345
> 
> ...


If you have a press, try putting 3 twists in the cables. That should increase your letoff and may help with the vibration.


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)

Also ATA is right at 31 7/8"


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Same sight ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

ASAGHUNT said:


> Also ATA is right at 31 7/8"


Twisting the cables should increase draw weight, increase let off, and reduce axle to axle. Just try it - you can always take out the twists, but it should help with your valley and let off.


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)

No 
Ritual - Axcel Accutouch Carbon Pro
Kure - CBE Engage Hybrid


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)

I'll try twisting cables after I've tried a few other things. Since I have it sighted in and I'm hunting all weekend. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

ASAGHUNT said:


> I'll try twisting cables after I've tried a few other things. Since I have it sighted in and I'm hunting all weekend. Thanks for the tip.


On my GTO, it was a different bow if the cable wasn't just touching the peg. You have at least an 1/8" gap. I doubt it would change your tune, but can understand why you want to wait.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Also slide your cable stop dampener hard to the riser, it appears to be away a touch on the Kure. 

Just touching the peg to cable is what I prefer as well like Perry mentioned [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> Same sight ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This may be part of the issue, my CBE Engage Hybrid has some play in the rail and vibrates on the shot a bit. My Ritual is definitely a little louder with the Engage sight than it was with my Spot Hogg.


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

I have an old cbe slider with a lens I use for 3- d, on my Elites, an E35, and an Option 6 ( I had ), it was quite, when I put it on my halon x, it would rattle and make a lot of extra noise. There was a crazy amount of difference of vibrations between the brands.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

dnv23 said:


> This may be part of the issue, my CBE Engage Hybrid has some play in the rail and vibrates on the shot a bit. My Ritual is definitely a little louder with the Engage sight than it was with my Spot Hogg.


This is worth noting 
I have found as bows have gotten quieter the last few years I’m finding most the vibe / noise is coming from certain accessories. 

Just something to consider, as we generally pass it off as being the bow when in reality it may not be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

I’ve experienced that vibration and noise in my newer CBE sight as well. So much so I quit using it.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

My Accutouch had/still has some excess vibration even after sending it back to Axcel to be repaired. Not as bad as it was but if you thump on the bow with your palm you can still hear it slightly.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I’m probably not even going to bore you with a thread on the Kure. This bow tunes super easy with whatever you through at it. I really don’t see many people having any issues whatsoever. 

The way they built the cams out to achieve a more center pull design it really has no lateral nock travel to speak of. At least not enough to have large swings in adjustments to compensate for different spines.

Center of cables from edge of limbs is darn near exactly the same. It really makes for very even loads on the limbs. 










Super Forgiving and Simple is all I can say. 

If this is something you are looking for, I would put it high on your list. 




























There’s not much to change, it just shoots what ever you throw at it well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)

Perry24 said:


> On my GTO, it was a different bow if the cable wasn't just touching the peg. You have at least an 1/8" gap. I doubt it would change your tune, but can understand why you want to wait.


I added 3 twist to the top and bottom. Are you saying the cable should touch the other cable wrapped around the post? I'm still probably 1/16 (maybe a little less) from touching. It didn't seem to make a noticable difference. Still have a good bit of handshock.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

ASAGHUNT said:


> I added 3 twist to the top and bottom. Are you saying the cable should touch the other cable wrapped around the post? I'm still probably 1/16 (maybe a little less) from touching. It didn't seem to make a noticable difference. Still have a good bit of handshock.


Yes, they should be close to touching. Did the valley improve?


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)

I'll swap sights later tonight to see if that fixes it.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

ASAGHUNT said:


> I'll swap sights later tonight to see if that fixes it.


I'd put another twist or 2 in to get the cable closer to the post.


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)

Perry24 said:


> I'd put another twist or 2 in to get the cable closer to the post.


I'll add a few twists. I'll be able to get the top to touch the post, but the bottom will have a small Gap in order for both cable stops to hit at the same time at full draw.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

ASAGHUNT said:


> I'll add a few twists. I'll be able to get the top to touch the post, but the bottom will have a small Gap in order for both cable stops to hit at the same time at full draw.


Yeah, that is the problem with the new stops. I'd prefer to have the cables both just off the posts instead of the stops hitting at the same time. I'd think it would be close enough that you couldn't tell they weren't hitting at the same time.


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)

Perry24 said:


> Yeah, that is the problem with the new stops. I'd prefer to have the cables both just off the posts instead of the stops hitting at the same time. I'd think it would be close enough that you couldn't tell they weren't hitting at the same time.


Might be a dumb question, but at what point can you tell that you have too many twist in a cable. It looks pretty twisted up with the 3 additional twists (maybe because there's only a small unserved portion on the cables?)


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

ASAGHUNT said:


> Might be a dumb question, but at what point can you tell that you have too many twist in a cable. It looks pretty twisted up with the 3 additional twists (maybe because there's only a small unserved portion on the cables?)


When the cables start knotting up, that is too many twists. If you put 5-6 in, that should be fine. Is let off closer to 90% now?


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)

Put a total of 5 twist in both cables. Drawing at 72.8 lbs Holding at 10.3 lbs. (86% letoff). I switched sights and the hand shock (and noise) is still there. I tried moving the rest back because it was flush against the riser. No luck. 

Bow is set at the max letoff position. My Ritual feels like I have 1/4" of room at full draw before it wants to rollover. My Kure feels like there is no room at all. I'd like to use the limbstops, but the jumpiness will be more noticeable with them installed. 

Cables are within a millimeter of touching the posts at rest and is shooting a bullet hole with bareshafts. The bow still has a significant amount of handshock. I know this bow shouldn't have this much handshock . I'm not sure what's going on with mine. I just want to make it clear that this is not me bashing the bow, I'm positive this is just an isolated issue Thanks for all of your input. If I happen to figure it out I'll let y'all know.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

ASAGHUNT said:


> Put a total of 5 twist in both cables. Drawing at 72.8 lbs Holding at 10.3 lbs. (86% letoff). I switched sights and the hand shock (and noise) is still there. I tried moving the rest back because it was flush against the riser. No luck.
> 
> Bow is set at the max letoff position. My Ritual feels like I have 1/4" of room at full draw before it wants to rollover. My Kure feels like there is no room at all. I'd like to use the limbstops, but the jumpiness will be more noticeable with them installed.
> 
> Cables are within a millimeter of touching the posts at rest and is shooting a bullet hole with bareshafts. The bow still has a significant amount of handshock. I know this bow shouldn't have this much handshock . I'm not sure what's going on with mine. I just want to make it clear that this is not me bashing the bow, I'm positive this is just an isolated issue Thanks for all of your input. If I happen to figure it out I'll let y'all know.


Yes, please keep us posted. Only other thing I can think of is take 2 twists out of the string to try to get a bit more valley. I bet you are close though. What draw length are you set at?


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)

Perry24 said:


> Yes, please keep us posted. Only other thing I can think of is take 2 twists out of the string to try to get a bit more valley. I bet you are close though. What draw length are you set at?


Set at the 27.5" mod setting. Drawing at about 28.5".


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

For what it’s worth, your cam timing will have little to do with whatever handshock your experiencing. I can pull my cam timing at brace to touch or 1/8” away from cable post at brace and there is no difference in felt vibe. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> For what it’s worth, your cam timing will have little to do with whatever handshock your experiencing. I can pull my cam timing at brace to touch or 1/8” away from cable post at brace and there is no difference in felt vibe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's good to know. Im just confused as to why I can't get any valley when I have the letoff maxed out and the cables pretty much touching the posts. I might just have to assume my bow in the #6 position doesn't have much valley. Or maybe the bow in general doesn't have the valley similar to the Ritual. And maybe this isn't related to the handshock issue. Overall I'm just confused haha


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ASAGHUNT said:


> That's good to know. Im just confused as to why I can't get any valley when I have the letoff maxed out and the cables pretty much touching the posts. I might just have to assume my bow in the #6 position doesn't have much valley. Or maybe the bow in general doesn't have the valley similar to the Ritual. And maybe this isn't related to the handshock issue. Overall I'm just confused haha


A 3 track in general will not give you the same valley as a 2 track. On average you will probably see a 2-3# increase on holding weight moving from the Ritual to the Kure. 

Where the Kure will shine for many will be in its forgiveness in whatever arrow combo you want to throw at it. Ease of tuning, lack of lateral nock travel just makes it very forgiving. 

It’s a really easy bow to shoot accurately 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palidin (May 15, 2011)

tsilvers said:


> Thx for all the reviews fellas.. Have a Rezult on order.. Definently looking forward to it!!


I ordered a KURE. I am also looking forward to getting the bow!


----------



## palidin (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Ordered a Kure on November 6th. Waiting anxiously!


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)

I definitely should pay more attention since I have a Ritual and Kure in black. Made a stupid mistake last night. Moved the nocking point and peep up on my Ritual. I took it out of the press and put my Kure in the press to refeed my rest timing cord through the cable. Took the Kure out of the press and went into the kitchen and came back to draw the Kure back. I mistakenly drew back the Ritual. So now it's currently locked up. Couldn't rotate my EZ green press fingers enough to press it safely. It's a ticking time bomb until Monday morning.


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## scpowerman (Sep 19, 2015)

ASAGHUNT said:


> Tried playing with the string stop, but no success. Just shot my Kure and the Ritual side by side. Kure is so much easier to draw, but it definitely is louder and has more hand shock than the Ritual. They have the same stabilizers (one is longer, but I swapped them to see if it made a difference) and rest (both Ripcord Max). Both are tuned shooting bullet holes at about 13/16" centershot. The only difference that I can see is my nocking point is lower on the Ritual, so the rest is set up very close to the shelf (in the down position) The Kure's nocking point is higher and the rest is about 1/4 inch or so above the shelf. I'll post a few pictures of the rest on each bow and the Kure's cams. The Kure is set at the #6 mod (27.5") and is drawing right at 28.5" with cable stops only. It's so easy to draw, but feels jumpy at full draw which is surprising since the cable stops are in the highest let off position. Drawing right at 70.2 and peak weight is 11.8. (83% letoff assuming my scale is accurate, should be 90%?). Let me know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 6985345
> 
> ...


I'm not familiar with that rest, but should it be laying flat on the shelf of the riser like that? Maybe slapping riser shelf creating some noise?


----------



## montanacur (Sep 12, 2005)

Never mind, I see you answered this.


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)

scpowerman said:


> I'm not familiar with that rest, but should it be laying flat on the shelf of the riser like that? Maybe slapping riser shelf creating some noise?


That's actually the Ritual that has the rest that close. My Kure has plenty of space between the arm and the shelf.


----------



## montanacur (Sep 12, 2005)

Perry24 said:


> Yes, they should be close to touching. Did the valley improve?


I'm just posting this to learn something, because maybe I was wrong the whole time, but I thought it should be just touching or barely off of the post I marked in yellow? That's how I set up my old GTO. Maybe that's why I never liked the draw cycle?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

ASAGHUNT said:


> View attachment 6986673


Put that bow in a case if you have one. I locked my Ritual up and couldn't get it fixed with my EZ press, had to wait until the next day to take it to my brothers shop where he had a special press in the back that got the job done. The bow was fine, I wouldn't worry about it too much, the Ritual is a solid well built bow.


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)

montanacur said:


> I'm just posting this to learn something, because maybe I was wrong the whole time, but I thought it should be just touching or barely off of the post I marked in yellow? That's how I set up my old GTO. Maybe that's why I never liked the draw cycle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea you are correct. I think he just accidentally circled the wrong one.


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)

dnv23 said:


> Put that bow in a case if you have one. I locked my Ritual up and couldn't get it fixed with my EZ press, had to wait until the next day to take it to my brothers shop where he had a special press in the back that got the job done. The bow was fine, I wouldn't worry about it too much, the Ritual is a solid well built bow.


Yea I put it in a hard case. Glad to hear your Ritual didn't have any damage.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

montanacur said:


> I'm just posting this to learn something, because maybe I was wrong the whole time, but I thought it should be just touching or barely off of the post I marked in yellow? That's how I set up my old GTO. Maybe that's why I never liked the draw cycle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my...yes I did...you are correct. Glad he caught that!


----------



## Turkey165 (Aug 24, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> I’m probably not even going to bore you with a thread on the Kure. This bow tunes super easy with whatever you through at it. I really don’t see many people having any issues whatsoever.
> 
> The way they built the cams out to achieve a more center pull design it really has no lateral nock travel to speak of. At least not enough to have large swings in adjustments to compensate for different spines.
> 
> ...


Dang! I was hoping and waiting for your Kure breakdown. Im sure others would also.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

ASAGHUNT said:


> The Kure is set at the #6 mod (27.5") and is drawing right at 28.5" with cable stops only.


Still looking forward to shooting this bow but the fact that they couldn't figure out how to properly produce a rotating cam with accurate draw lengths is a big disappointment. In the middle of the bell curve these things can run as much as an inch long like you are seeing and that's not good. Also make me wonder what the real performance would be at my DL. They've got work to do - PSE and Bowtech figured it out long ago, elite will eventually get there but they certainly didn't this year.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

ASAGHUNT said:


> View attachment 6986673


This picture gives me the willies. Been there done that. 

Now, whenever I remove draw stops they get taped to the backside of the grip.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

The draw length issue is disconcerting .


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

With the ease of changing draw length and actual speeds coming in just fine when going off of true measured draw length really makes it a non issue. 

Consumers just need to be aware of it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

bowhuntermitch said:


> ASAGHUNT said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 6986673
> ...


 well that's a good way to remember them before going to draw,


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Its a sure bet there's going to be a 33-35" version of this. The question is will they do it at the ATA show or wait until next year? They've dropped a lot already, I'm thinking next year.


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)

Went to my dealer this week and shot their demo Kure. It had the same draw as mine. I guess since the Ritual rolls over and almost "locks in" at full draw, I had expected the Kure to do this to some degree in the highest letoff setting. I've gotten used to the draw of the Kure and I actually prefer it over the Ritual. It doesn't "lock in", but it is ridiculously smooth and easy to draw. I still haven't identified the issue causing my Kure to be louder and have more vibration than the my Ritual 33. My next step will probably be swapping rests. The rest on the Kure is the micro-adjust version of the Ripcord Max and the rest on the Ritual is the standard Ripcord Max.


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)

Q2DEATH said:


> Its a sure bet there's going to be a 33-35" version of this. The question is will they do it at the ATA show or wait until next year? They've dropped a lot already, I'm thinking next year.


This bow is essentially a 32" bow, so I doubt they release a 33/34" version. I would think it would be a 35" ATA.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

ASAGHUNT said:


> Went to my dealer this week and shot their demo Kure. It had the same draw as mine. I guess since the Ritual rolls over and almost "locks in" at full draw, I had expected the Kure to do this to some degree in the highest letoff setting. I've gotten used to the draw of the Kure and I actually prefer it over the Ritual. It doesn't "lock in", but it is ridiculously smooth and easy to draw. I still haven't identified the issue causing my Kure to be louder and have more vibration than the my Ritual 33. My next step will probably be swapping rests. The rest on the Kure is the micro-adjust version of the Ripcord Max and the rest on the Ritual is the standard Ripcord Max.


Very intrigued by this bow. I have a feeling the valley is similar to the dls Rev cams that I love. Will wait to see if they release a 35" version at the ATA show or buy a 32" used.


----------



## tugrenlad (Feb 9, 2019)

Watched this one to the last bid just to gauge it out lol


----------



## gwa2712 (Apr 28, 2013)

For anyone who shot the Kure and shot a PSE with Evolve cam, how do they compare? I love my Xpedite but the adjustability of the Kure has me intrigued.


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)

ASAGHUNT said:


> Went to my dealer this week and shot their demo Kure. It had the same draw as mine. I guess since the Ritual rolls over and almost "locks in" at full draw, I had expected the Kure to do this to some degree in the highest letoff setting. I've gotten used to the draw of the Kure and I actually prefer it over the Ritual. It doesn't "lock in", but it is ridiculously smooth and easy to draw. I still haven't identified the issue causing my Kure to be louder and have more vibration than the my Ritual 33. My next step will probably be swapping rests. The rest on the Kure is the micro-adjust version of the Ripcord Max and the rest on the Ritual is the standard Ripcord Max.


So I re-served my cable so that I could tie in the timing cord lower. It puts the tie in near the bottom of the grip instead of near the middle of the grip. After timing the rest in this new position it is still shooting bareshaft bullet holes, but for some reason this fixed the vibration/noise issue. I'm pretty confused on how this resolved the issue since the bow was shooting bullet holes in both positions. It also took away the jumpiness at full draw, so I'm assuming there was too much tension on the cable but somehow still in tune prior to moving the tie in lower.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Glad you got it figured out ASAGHUNT. I have been following your posts to see what the solution would end up being. That is definitely odd that the tie in location would have that much effect. 

Don't remember if you posted this or not but I was wondering if you have shot your Ritual and Kure through a crono with the same arrow and same measured DL, if so what was the difference?


----------



## ASAGHUNT (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't have a Chrono, but I can tell you that I have had my axcel sight on both bows. Same arrows, same measured draw length and they both sighted in with the same sight tape.


----------



## Fins_N_Tines (Nov 24, 2016)

Predator said:


> Actually closer to 32". And yes, a bit heavy for sure. They are trying to compete with Mathews on bow weight. Wouldn't it be ironic if the new Mathews VXR 31.5 (similar specs except faster - partly because of 6" BH) comes in lighter than this one and elite take over top spot for boat anchor heavy bows. :mg:



Actually the VXR is slower than the Kure in real world setups. See Lusk Archery testing. the Kure was 2nd fastest bow out of the top 7 bows.


----------



## gretch6364 (Jul 18, 2012)

Now I just need to find a good deal on one that isn't black...haha


----------



## Turkey165 (Aug 24, 2009)

marked


----------



## gretch6364 (Jul 18, 2012)

I ordered a brown 65lbs...anyone have an idea what poundage it should max out at?

Looking forward to playing with it and seeing how well it tunes and how much slower then my 70lbs pulse it will be with the same 530g arrows. I was really hoping for a 34 or 35 ATA....I am a 28.5" draw, so it shouldn't be bad as far as the strong angle with those big cams. We will see how I like carrying around a child size bow.


----------

